# Huybers Utopia - Nellie and Ladybug Due early to mid april



## weerunner

Marcella is at day 293 and foaled at 317 last year. Her belly has a decent v already but no udder yet.

Here is the link to the cam. (updated as of Feb. 11 2013)

http://www.marewatchers.com/cam/huybersutopiaminiatures.html

And a pic of Marcella's belly V.




And here is the proud Daddy, this is his first foal. Can't wait to see it.




Nellie is following closely so if you see her on cam it just means she seems to be progressing faster than I expected. She was bred over a month so due date could be Anywhere from Mar 1st to April 15th or so.


----------



## Rhondaalaska

Cute horses can't wait to see baby


----------



## SugaryCharm

Hi there!




Looking forward to playing "the waiting game" with you! The parents-to-be are beautiful--I am guessing you are hoping for a pinto foal? I have a solid mare in foal to a pinto as well.


----------



## weerunner

Actually I'd like to see an appy foal out of her. She gave me what looked like a solid foal last year (in my avatar) but he is now developing spots. She is a minimal appy with Falabella in her background. I dream of a load appy foal. But my second choice would be a nice leggy pinto filly.


----------



## K Sera

OOH! We have some things in common! My mare is at 293 days and this is my stallions first "live" or I guess I should say full term foal this year. This will be an exciting maternity ward! Love your horses and I was surprised to read about the appy you were hoping to see as I would have never thought that. I want to add a nice appy mare to my little herd some day.


----------



## atotton

Can't wait to see what your mares have this again year!!


----------



## AnnaC

Great to have you back Amanda - Marcella's looking good and I love your little boy. Keeping my fingers crossed for spots!


----------



## Eagle

Hi Amanda, I am looking forward to your little girls antics this year, lets hope I don't have to wake you too many times to go and sort them out





I had to sell all my horses due to my separation and I am sure you can imagine how hard that was for me but being able to watch your girls will give me hours of joy. Thanks for letting us in to your barn again.

Hugs Renee


----------



## weerunner

So sorry to hear that Renee. I sure hope things turn around for you in the future and you can begin to have a new little herd for yourself. Meanwhile there are lots here to watch. I've got Marcella, Nellie and Ladybug giving me babies this year. All bred to my Taylor man.


----------



## jessj

weerunner said:


> Actually I'd like to see an appy foal out of her. She gave me what looked like a solid foal last year (in my avatar) but he is now developing spots. She is a minimal appy with Falabella in her background. I dream of a load appy foal. But my second choice would be a nice leggy pinto filly.


Excited to see this little one...hoping for spots!

Do you have an updated pic of the foal in you avatar??? I have a little solid bay colt born this year that I am hoping will app out...he is showing some sclera, but that is really the only sign so far.


----------



## weerunner

I dont own the foal anymore, but this summer when I saw him at a show, I noticed all the white spots appearing on his rump and along his back. I'm excited to see him all shed out this summer.


----------



## AnnaC

She's hoovering happily at the moment!!


----------



## Eagle

It's 3.30am and I can't get the cam up, I will keep trying though.


----------



## weerunner

Did you ever get it back on Renee. As far as I can tell here, it streamed all night, no issues.

She's at day 298 today.


----------



## Eagle

No Amanda I didn't and I wasn't sure if I should ring. Let me know if you want me to start hounding you with middle of the night calls already


----------



## weerunner

LOL Renee. I think we can wait until she starts uddering, but of course if you ever she her or anyone introuble. Dont hesitate to call. I'll have my cell phone right by the bed.


----------



## Eagle

Yes of course Amanda, you can rest assured that I would call if needed.


----------



## Eagle

3.30 am and no cam again


----------



## weerunner

Is that at 330am my cam time Renee. I'm going to try to figure out why that is happening.


----------



## AnnaC

I can only get the cam to work from the direct connection on your first post Amanda - it wont work via the connection on your web site for me?


----------



## Eagle

Hi, I just can't seem to get you cam up Amanda, It worked the first time I tried but now it just refreshes. It is 4.40 am cam time now and yesterday it was 3.00 am cam time.


----------



## Eagle

thanks Diane, I will try going in from there


----------



## weerunner

Let me know if that works for you Renee. I can't have you not being able to watch this year.


----------



## Eagle

I still can't get in



I even tried going in from the main Marewatchers site. It worked a few days ago so I don't think it is my pc. Tonight I will go into Marewatchers chat and see if anyone else is watching.

Amanda I am getting withdrawal from not seeing your funky pajamas


----------



## Eagle

3.15 and the cam is not coming up


----------



## AnnaC

Nearly 4am and it wont connect for me now either!


----------



## Lindi-loo

No luck with the cam here either



..


----------



## weerunner

I just dont get it. I'm going to talk to the MareWatcher lady today to see what is going on. As far as I can see it is working here. She did change some settings the other day but maybe they aren't right.

Gee guys I didn't know you all loved my pjs so much. I'll make sure to keep wearing em.


----------



## Eagle

Thanks Amanda, I miss your girls and your pj's


----------



## weerunner

Ok girls this is what Angel says. " If they havent cleaned out the cache or cookies lately on their puter that is why they cant see it. The new is trying to connect with the old cookies. Have them clear the cookies and cache on the web browser they are using and it should come up for them. Also if they have your cam page saved on their desktop for easy access they need to delete it, open up a new page and can then save it to their desktop again. Hope this helps."

The reason is that we change the IP provider address, so maybe all your computers have cached the old IP address, hence the circling ball thing. Let's hope this helps. I'm posting the correct webpage address to the first page of the post also.

Let me know if it works for you please, I am determined to fix this for you all.


----------



## Eagle

nope, it still isn't coming up


----------



## weerunner

I just dont under stand it Renee. I can call it up from work and everything. Did you clear your cache and clean out your coookies. Darn it.


----------



## weerunner

Well if you come up with something let us all know Diane. I dont understand it because I can see it from work and on my laptop, so it's working for some of us, but not most of you guys.


----------



## weerunner

Is there anyone here who CAN see my mare? I'm worried about this.


----------



## atotton

I have no luck seeing your cam here either.


----------



## weerunner

Oh for goodness sake, I had tried to make some changes and didn't fire it up again. How about now, anyone see her now?\


----------



## atotton

Yes it is working again.


----------



## weerunner

Whew, now I hope that Renee can see it and we will be in business agin.



Yay!!!


----------



## Eagle

Sorry girls



it is 5.10 am and no cam for me


----------



## weerunner

Renee, the system crashed sometime last night, so it makes sense you could not see it this time. Try again tonight. Or this morning. I've got it back up and running again.


----------



## Eagle

ok thanks Amanda I will try again


----------



## AnnaC

It's working for me now too!!


----------



## Eagle

someone help me


----------



## weerunner

Are you just getting the whirly circle thing or not seeing the page at all Renee?


----------



## Eagle

Just the whirly thing Amanda but I can get others cams on Marewatchers which is what is confusing me


----------



## weerunner

I am wondering if it because you are not in North America? I wonder if Cassie can see her? I'll message her and see.


----------



## Eagle

I could see the cam a few days ago



I have sent a text to Cassie to see how she is and asked her to pop in if she can





OOPS just realised that it is the middle of the night in Aussy land, sorry Cassie


----------



## cassie

I can see the cam fine


----------



## eagles ring farm

I can see it too...wide load is right come on momma


----------



## cassie

12:25am Marcella is having a little snooze



down sternal resting


----------



## Eagle

Guess what I can see????? yippeeeeeeeeeee I am back Amanda





It is very strange though as I have changed nothing on my pc. Oh well at least I can help you watch again. (happy dance)


----------



## Eagle

4.4 am and Marcella is down sternal resting


----------



## weerunner

Yay!!! You can see her Renee!!! Now she can go ahead and make that udder, all the aunties are accounted for. Go Marcella!!


----------



## Eagle

I am waving frantically Amanda



Marcella has been a good girl all night. Have a great day


----------



## cassie

Marcella down sternal 10:17pm


----------



## weerunner

She's been swishing her tail and kicking at her belly a bit. Baby must be working on getting in the right place.


----------



## cassie

back up now


----------



## Eagle

3.40 am and all is quiet


----------



## Lindi-loo

Aww shes looks cosy


----------



## cassie

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> OMG!!! Is that really YOU, Cassie????? I thought you'd fallen off the planet! Welcome back!!



hehehehehe Hi Diane



how are you my friend? have you got any babies due this year?

lol I'm sorry for disappearing... I'll try to be better in the future



I have some very exciting news to share with you all but you're going to have to be patient and wait till the weekend when I will hopefully get the time to take some piccies of the fur kids and let you all know whats been happening





10:30pm Marcella is down resting right on time





any progress tonight Amanda?


----------



## cassie

Marcella back up after a few little rolls


----------



## Eagle

4.40 am and Marcella is cast. Calling Amanda now

yippeeeee clever girl got herself up just as I was dialling


----------



## Eagle

Amanda what on earth are you doing in there at this time??? did you see her cast? Go straight back to sleep and leave her to me


----------



## weerunner

LOL Renee. A watcher on Marewatchers had called me to tell me she was cast so I was on my way out to the barn when your call came through. She was up before I got there though. This tells me she is getting close as she did the same thing to me on day 309 last year and foaled on day 316. So I'm hoping she's just getting the little filly all lined up


----------



## Eagle

I always panic when I see a horse cast due to my years with show jumpers, they are huge and boy are they stupid! I risked my life everytime I went in to get one up. It has taken me a long time to learn that minis are so much smarter and often manage to wiggle themselves free. Marcella just laid quietly for a while then she put a front leg on the wall and pushed herself away. Such a clever girl!


----------



## Eagle

Oh and yes I agree about her sorting baby out cos she rolled several times last night


----------



## weerunner

Yay for rolling and sorting things out. We want that filly all lined up and ready to go. Marcella's udder was slighlty bigger again today, still not huge or tight but she is making slow progress and that is fine by me.


----------



## chandab

While getting cast is always scary, their smaller body weight seems to be helpful for minis, and most I've seen get cast push themselves away from the wall (or whatever) and get up just fine.


----------



## weerunner

She's done it to me 3 times now and managed ok, but I still like to know so I can assess if she caused any damage to herself or baby. She's actually quite calm about it.


----------



## Eagle

morning all 4.30 am and all is quiet


----------



## K Sera

That would be scary! I have not seen Rosey cast in the stall yet or even roll in there, but I can tell you that as soon as I let her out of the stall the first thing she does is roll ..... they obviously know what they are doing and she definately is doing alot of it lately and her shape definately shows it. It's nice to see the progress!


----------



## Eagle

All is quiet so far tonight.

5.45 am and she is down sternal resting


----------



## AnnaC

6.30am and all quiet.

Renee do you remember Cassie's Suzie and her antics early in the morning, demanding her breakfast. LOL!!


----------



## Eagle

yes Anna I do, she was very punctual, you could set your watch by Suzie's hunger pains


----------



## Eagle

I see Marcella is in already, are you having bad weather Amanda? She seems quite happy to be there and is resting quietly. See you tonight marcella


----------



## weerunner

Yes Renee, it was pounding down rain from about 11am to 3pm. So I put everyone in and let them dry off a bit. Supposed to rain all night and into tomorrow, so she may be in during hte day tomorrow too. I wish her udder would get a move on. She had a much bigger one by this time last year. But maybe she'll do it all in a hurry. Different stallion than last year, so that could make a difference too. I've got my test strips ready to go, but no milk to test yet


----------



## cassie

morning Amanda, I'm ready for the night watch... was hoping to read that she had a massive udder by now... but thats ok we just wait I bet she is going to foal while I'm away next week



lol

I hope you guys stay safe in the rain then





oh and Anna ROFL I don't think anyone could forget Suzie's "breakfast time!" lol she still does it every morning when I come out and Finn neighs to me too funny little creatures


----------



## weerunner

Thanks Cassie. You girls are the only reason I stay sane and healthy through it all. I appreciate everyone watching my girls so much. Thank you, thank you.


----------



## cassie

Marcella is down sternal early tonight! 8:02pm and she is down resting.

aww no problem Amanda! you know we love you and your girls! Amanda are you watching? that was weird I'm guessing baby was just moving around... lol she had about 4/5 jerks then a roll... baby must be getting ready 

she just had a big roll and is back up


----------



## weerunner

Yup I saw that, she seemed very uncomfortable for a bit, but she's back to her boring activities again.


----------



## cassie

it was wierd hey... :/ and now back to grazing the stable! lol mares! how is her tummy V and udder doing tonight??


----------



## atotton

Anyone else loose the cam connection?


----------



## cassie

yeah I can't get it up either... notified someone on the chat for Marewatchers but haven't seen the cam up yet...

Amanda what is your name on the chat? lol so confused


----------



## Eagle

3.40 am morning ladies and sorry I am late to join the party (monday morning blues)


----------



## AnnaC

4.30am and she's standing quietly but a bit shifty footed on her back legs so maybe not too comfortable?

Are you off on holiday next week Cassie?


----------



## weerunner

Sorry guys, I went to bed early. I figure now is the time to stock up on sleep. The cam was up when I got up this morning, but we are having a blizzard, so maybe that messed things up during the night. Sorry about that.

All horses are staying inside out of the weather today at least until I get back from work. Happy watching everyone.


----------



## atotton

The cam is working for me again. I think we sent the storm your way. Yesterday we had about 30cm and high winds. Today it is mostly just high winds.


----------



## Eagle

Midday nearly and Miss Fat & Fluffy is well fat and fluffy



sorry but nothing much else to report


----------



## cassie

AnnaC said:


> 4.30am and she's standing quietly but a bit shifty footed on her back legs so maybe not too comfortable?
> 
> Are you off on holiday next week Cassie?


Morning all





6:18pm and Marcella is grazing her stall... I'm thinking she isn't looking as wide tonight... has she had any progress Amanda?

Stay safe with your wild weather!!!

yes Anna we are going away



leaving Sunday for 2 weeks up to Queensland



should be a very lovely time away so looking forward to it!

but I'm sure I will come back to seeing many little fillies and colts on the ground... lol.


----------



## weerunner

She does seem to be alittle more empty looking in the flank and croup area. and her udder is making a tiny bit of progress, but she is not as far along this year udder-wise as she was last year. Maybe she'll go longer or maybe she'll make her udder in a few days. Who knows, but I felt baby bopping around tonight, so he/she is alive and well.


----------



## cassie

thats the main thing



he/she will make themselves known shortly when they are ready





until then... we will be watching


----------



## cassie

Marcella down sternal at 12:22am

back standing at 12:45am


----------



## cassie

siging off for a few hours... will try watch again later while doing some studying :/


----------



## Eagle

2.35 am and I am watching, the cam is playing up a bit, maybe it is the weather


----------



## AnnaC

3.30am and it looks as though she is grazing her hay - but she is too still, wondering if the cam has frozen?? Will check again in 10 minutes or so.


----------



## Eagle

Morning Anna



yes Marcella is grazing


----------



## Eagle

How is Miss Fat & Fluffy looking today Amanda?


----------



## weerunner

About the same I'm afraid. Looks like she wants to have a March baby. Which is fine, I guess. Day 311 today, foaled at day 317 last year. Dont think we'll have a repeat of that, but you never know.


----------



## cassie

Marcella down sternal right on schedule



10 pm



bit of tail swishing but is resting comfortably


----------



## cassie

Marcella has been up and down a little tonight... still comfy she is back down at 12:28am sleeping


----------



## Eagle

4.00 am and all is well so far


----------



## weerunner

She's never gonna make an udder!! Still a pathetic little thing, just a tiny bit fuller than her non-pregnant one. So I continue to wait and watch. Sorry guys. She's at day 312 today. She's gotta start up an udder soon. I notice she's more restless and grumpy and hates to walk at all now. So that is encouraging anyways.


----------



## Eagle

No need to apologise Amanda, we are just here to help you so will will hang for however long is needed


----------



## weerunner

Thanks Renee. Sure hope she doesn't drag this out too long.


----------



## cassie

goodness gracious Marcella! get a move on already!

as Renee says we will be here for as long as we have to till we say that lovely little baby


----------



## Eagle

Another night has passed. Morning Amanda


----------



## weerunner

Hi Renee. My hubby did not wake me this morning so I slept in. Horses got breakfast a little later and I arrived at work a little later. Oh well. Such is life. All will get done in it's own time.



NO progress to speak of in udder yet, but her sides are getting jiggly.


----------



## Eagle

Maybe hubby knows you will be up late tonight having a foal



well not you but Marcella



​ Is he psychic?


----------



## cassie

ROFL Renee you crack me up 6:47pm and Marcella is grazing her stable calmly as usual


----------



## weerunner

I noticed today that Nellie has started her udder. She was bred for two heats, and I was going under the assumption she took in the second heat, but maybe not. So I'm putting her up on cam for a bit just to be sure she doesn't pull a fast one on me. She was bred the first time just after Marcella, so would be about day 310 or 283 depending on which heat she took in.


----------



## cassie

yippee!! and seeing as our mini's aren't giving us much of a show I thought you all might like to take a peek at a lovely new quarter horse foal just born to Kruger Farm! soo cute!

http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=kruger


----------



## weerunner

OMG he is so lovely. Looks like it's gonna be another colt year. I've only seen/heard of one filly born so far this year.


----------



## Liz k

cassie said:


> yippee!! and seeing as our mini's aren't giving us much of a show I thought you all might like to take a peek at a lovely new quarter horse foal just born to Kruger Farm! soo cute!http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=kruger


Yep Cassie he's a cutie.......lol


----------



## Liz k

weerunner said:


> OMG he is so lovely. Looks like it's gonna be another colt year. I've only seen/heard of one filly born so far this year.


Shhhhhhh Amanda don't let the girls hear you......lol


----------



## Eagle

4.00 am and still no action just a quiet mare resting


----------



## countrymini

How did I miss this thread!? lol Marcella and dad look lovely, can't wait to see this bub. She's just standing at the moment under all the lettering!


----------



## weerunner

Well I clipped Marcella's udder this morning and noticed that the left side of her udder was more swollen than the right. Tonight when I checked both halves were swollen equally. So we are making tiny steps. Not an udder I'd expect to see on a mare at day 315 but I'll take what I can get. Progress is progress. Will post pics tomorrow if the progress continues.


----------



## Eagle

Great thanks


----------



## weerunner

So I am fully aware that this is not something to write home about but at day 316 I'm desperate. Please someone else tell me you see some progress


----------



## weerunner

LOL, yah, I'm pretty certain it'll be a march baby now, which is fine with me. Better to wait and get a nice full udder for baby to drink from. But I'm happy that there is a begining of an udder. Last year she started her udder at day 303 and foaled the night of day 316. So the first week in March might be the time for this little one to be born. Monday is a full moon, but I think that is a bit much to wish for.


----------



## Eagle

Yep I see some shopping there Amanda, maybe she is putting spots on baby


----------



## atotton

Yep I see progress too.



A little progress is better than no progress.


----------



## weerunner

That's my moto for this pregnancy. Oh, new news. I am in the process of maybe buying a pregnant pony mare. Would I be allowed to have her up on here do you guys think. She's only a little taller than my minis (about 40 inches).


----------



## atotton

I think it will be allowed, there was a pony on here earlier and a goat to watch. More the merrier.



I hope it works out for you.


----------



## Eagle

I would love to watch your pony Amanda but I guess we have to ask the boss Diane





4.00 am and Marcella is down sternal

5.20 am and she is down sternal again, I have to go out shortly but I think we are safe


----------



## weerunner

Great thanks Dianne. She's been bred but not confirmed, although she looks like she could be. I'll be picking her up tonight and well be feeling for baby at supper time for sure!! Her name is Pebbles. And there's no info on what she is bred to. Could be a light horse, pony or a donkey. It'll be a surprise foal for sure.


----------



## Eagle

4.30 am and all is quiet


----------



## Eagle

6.00 am and cam is playing up


----------



## Eagle

Amanda have you over slept again



The girls are


----------



## Eagle

is that Pebbles I see on cam??


----------



## weerunner

Pebbles stall is right in front of Marcella's. So you would likely have seen her unless she jumped up and looked over.


----------



## Eagle

in the morning you had the cam view on quad and there we 2 mares in, one was Marcella who was the other one?


----------



## weerunner

Oh sorry, the other one is Nellie, she's at day 289 today. And to Nellies right is Ladybug at day 271, I'll move a cam to Ladybugs' stall when she is further along; but you'll see her nose now and then.


----------



## weerunner

Marcella is very different today. She spent the day huddled in a bit of woods away from the other mares. Her flanks are sunken and wobbly, and her woohoo is relaxing. Only thing not falling into place is that darn udder. If you laughed at Roseys' you're surely gonna die laughing at Marcella's. Here she is at day 320 (foaled last year on day 317 with medium sized udder).


----------



## Eagle

Hhhhmmm that hooha and tummy would have me watching her like a hawk



What colour is her vulva on the inside Amanda?


----------



## weerunner

It is just a dark pink, no signs of red yet. I figure we should have to go much more than a week. But I'd take tonight too. There's a storm coming in for the next 2 days, so maybe that'll get her going.


----------



## Eagle

I am having a coffee morning at my house tomorrow as it is my girlfriend's Bday but I will watch her as much as possible


----------



## weerunner

I always appreciate any time you can spare Renee, but dont go missing something fun at your house. I think we are getting close but not that close. I'm just pleased as punch to be seeing movement in the right direction.


----------



## sparklingjewelacres

And a V belly.


----------



## atotton

I'll be watching too.



Quietly nosing around her stall at the moment.


----------



## Eagle

morning ladies




2.30 cam time and all is quiet so far


----------



## Hill Haven Farms

She is acting a little uncomfy.... stretching out back legs..


----------



## weerunner

Bit of a change in behavior for her. She normally does all her pooping and peeing on the back end of the stall so it always looks clean on cam. This morning I looked on cam and her front of her stall is polluted with poop. So that is very odd. Never seen her do that before. Udder is about the same today, got a drop of milk, it is begining to get sticky. Will be bringing Distilled water home today and testing tonight to get a idea of where it is.

With all these behavior changes, I dont think she is far away, and she doesn't get a huge udder, so I'm keeping eagle eyes on her from here on in. Day 321 for her today!


----------



## Eagle

Someone wants breakfast


----------



## weerunner

Pig already ate it Renee. I was in there early, excited to see her udder


----------



## Eagle

hehehe I must have missed that whilst my friends were here, shucks I missed PJ Lady



How is her udder this morning Amanda?


----------



## weerunner

It's about the same as yesterday Renee. But she just looks like she's done with this. Can't blame her for that. We're moving in the right direction, and we'll get there when little bub is ready.


----------



## weerunner

Afternoons when I get home from work, I have time to spend looking at Marcella and observing her. Here are some pics. I'm seeing nice progress (even if it is slow). I'm thinking within the week?


----------



## crisco41

Can't wait to see that V on my mares. I am no expert..but she looks like a baby any day to me,


----------



## AnnaC

I also think any time from now on. Good luck!!


----------



## weerunner

Day 322, things are looking promising for a foal in the next week or so. I sure would love it to be this weekend, but I dont think that udder is ready enough for that. Mind you she is a last minute shopper and never buys a whole lot of groceries.


----------



## weerunner

New update. She's had 10 runny poops in 40 minutes I was watching her in the paddock. So in she is, acting very much like she's hitting stage 1. Dare I hope. Time will tell.


----------



## atotton

Looks like she is doing lots of pacing and yawning.


----------



## Eagle

could this be a Saturday afternoon foaling?? how civilized





I am sending prayers for a safe and easy foaling Amanda


----------



## AnnaC

Looks to me as though you will have a new bubby within hours - certainly not another couple of weeks as you posted yesterday LOL!!

Wishing you good luck - have to go my chips now but will check in again in an hour or so.


----------



## Eagle

Where has she gone ???


----------



## weerunner

I let her out to stretch her legs everyone. I'm bringing her in by 6 cam time. I'll be spending tonight awake I guess.


----------



## weerunner

I'm watching her while she's in the paddock and the girls are all standing around her in a circle. Sure looks like they know she is vulnerable and they are protecting her. AWWW\


----------



## Eagle

That is so sweet, my girls would do that when they foaled outside. I will pull her up when I wake Amanda, I will let you know when I arrive so you can get some sleep. I am off to hit the hay now. Safe foaling if she goes before.


----------



## AnnaC

Cam not working for me - hope all is well? It worked perfectly 15 minutes ago - maybe it's my latop, will try to reconnect.


----------



## Eagle

it should be back now Anna


----------



## AnnaC

Panic over -must have been my laptop playing up! She just standing resting quietly at the moment.

Thanks Renee - nite nite, sleep well!!


----------



## Eagle

3.00 am and all is quiet. Sorry I am so late getting here Amanda


----------



## AnnaC

Morning Renee.





3.30am and everything still quiet!


----------



## Eagle

Morning Anna


----------



## Eagle

3.40 am she went down sternal but didn't stay down long


----------



## weerunner

Morning girls. I'm up but havne't been to the barn yet. I see she's still just one horse. Oh well today is another day. I'll update with any progress after I feed breakfast.


----------



## Eagle

Morning



I am looking forward to an updater on how much shopping she did last night


----------



## Eagle

PJ lady is checking out the groceries


----------



## Eagle




----------



## weerunner

Ok, sorry took so long for the update, but it was so depressing I just didn't want to give the unexciting news.

Marcella is about the same as yesterday.

As can be seen on the vulva and udder shot, she has had many, many very loose stools both yesterday and today, have to wipe her down tonight. Not sure what is up with the pooping every 10 minutes, her diet is exactly as it always was. I'm hoping it's just baby making things move in there to make room for his big exit scene. And so I continue to wait on a decent udder and milk.


----------



## weerunner

Thanks Diane. I was so hoping for udder progress this morning, but oh well. She's standing in the paddock with 6 mares all around her, keeping her safe and I can see her from my living room window. She is safe and sound, not comfy but not foaling either. Yup she'll get there when little one is ready. They say making spots takes longer, so maybe she's carrying me an appy baby. She's a minimal app. with Falabella background and bred to a pinto, so there's a chance of colour.


----------



## Eagle

I know the waiting is hard but she really is making progress, baby is riding low so as soon as we see some shopping I bet her v will go forward and we will all see spots





Hang in there!


----------



## sparklingjewelacres

She looks to be a bit ahead of our Jewel. I think we have at least a week to go.


----------



## weerunner

Ok, weird exciting news here. Pebbles, the pony I bought last week has vulva which is deep deep red and VERY loose, so I thought she might be in heat but no Taylor (stallion in avatar) wanted nothing to do with her. So I checked her udder, it's as big as Marcellas, not one of a maiden mare. So I gave it a squeeze and OMG, I got a palm full of very white milk. So I tested it and she is not at the foaling in 12 hours stage, but now I'm very confused.

Two things can be happening here. 1. She was just pulled away from her foal and sent on the auction trailer , but my mares dry up their white milk in a few days. NO way she should have lovely white milk a few weeks from weaning.

2. She's about to be a mom in a few days!! Now I dont want to get all excited but option 2 seems to be the only reasonable one.

So I have taken Nellie out of her stall (has a camera on it) and will put Pebbles in there so we can watch her. Just in case she is real close.

I guess I'll be watching two mares real close from here on in.

ANy opinions on this are totally appreciated. I have no history on this mare she was rescued from the meat wagons in Quebec 2 weeks ago. I bought her from the rescue farm. She was supposed to be bred, due in the spring. Not sure what to, could be big horse or pony. I was kinda hoping she was not preggers.

I have a weefoal ordered, but foal might make it here before the test!


----------



## Eagle

Wow! I am no expert but If she is due in spring and she had a foal taken off her a few weeks ago I doubt she would still have milk, my mares dry up pretty fast once a foal of over 6 months is tsken off of them.

So I would think it is more likely that she is about to foal. Could it be that she is foaling early due to stress? How is she behaving? Is she relaxed and eating well?

I am going to bed now but I will pull them up as soon as I wake.


----------



## weerunner

I was trying to figure out if she even looked preggers, not really just in real good shape, have a weefoal test ordered, should come next week sometime.

Here is her vulva, and it is beet red inside but she would not allow me to hold it open to take a pic (can't really blame her for that).

Tried to get a udder pic, but the fur is so thick you can't see anything, but I can feel it and it is filling.

Also a pic of how much milk I got in one pull of one nipple. It's streaming out.


----------



## eagles ring farm

An unexpected switch for you hoping for healthy foalings


----------



## Eagle

2.30 am and all is quiet. Matteo missed the school bus so I have to run him to school. I will be back in about 30 mins

ok I am back and watching


----------



## Eagle

4.45 am and Pebbles has just gone down sternal. She is quite restless but I imagine that is cos she is new to the barn.

Marcella on the other hand is totally chilled out tonight and had a little rest sternal earlier.

5.08 am and she is up

5.20 am and Pebbles is down sternal again

5.50 am and Marcella is down as Pebbles gets up

ooops as I type Marcella gets up. wow that was a quick nap!


----------



## Eagle

6.00 am and I have to go out now, hopefully you will be up soon Amanda. I can't wait for the morning update




Shame I will miss PJ lady


----------



## AnnaC

6.15am and she's STILL standing quietly!! Come on Marcella, with all those signs you surely must POP any minute!!


----------



## Eagle

I am back and all is quiet still


----------



## weerunner

The excitement never ends here at Huybers Utopia



Marcella is just so ready except for the udder/milk. So we wait some more.

Here are her pics this morning.

About Pebbles, with milk this white she would have to be testing in the foaling range and she is not, so I'm going to assume she is not on the verge of dropping a foal. Must be from a previous pregnancy. I see on the internet that some broodmares continue to produce white milk for years. But none the less I'll be real glad when the weefoal arrives some time this week and I can know if she is or isn't pregnant.


----------



## AnnaC

Maybe Marcella is going to be one who brings her milk in as she actually foals?

Will be interested to hear what you find with Pebbles once those strips arrive - must admit that I have never had a mare produce white milk when not in foal, in fact I dont usually find 'white' milk until AFTER they have foaled!!


----------



## weerunner

Afternoon update on Marcella. She is continuing to poop every 5 minutes, making a mess of herself and her stall. And can we talk about 'slab sided'. Holy Moly, this happened between this morning and 1pm. I had to check and make sure baby was still in there as she looks totally unpregnant, but bud is still alive and kicking.

So here are the afternoon update pics.


----------



## Eagle

It looks like I will be staying in all morning tomorrow to see baby arrive


----------



## weerunner

Well I'm pretty sure we are within days now anyways. Tomorrow woudl be perfect. I can take the day off of work and watch baby play all day


----------



## Eagle

sounds like a plan


----------



## atotton

Oh it's getting too exciting. can't wait!!


----------



## weerunner

Well her udder is bigger, (not super huge but bigger) and I got several drops of milk from her which were oily. So we are getting very close. Tomorrow sounds like a plan to me.


----------



## Eagle

I am off to hit the hay, don't forget to wave once baby is out





Night all


----------



## AnnaC

Maybe tonight's THE night??!! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Eagle

Morning ladies


----------



## weerunner

Morning Renee. I'm afraid she's bored me completely. I'm heading to bed and handing you control. Have an excellent day.


----------



## Eagle

all is quiet with Pebbles I see


----------



## weerunner

All is quiet everywhere in my barn today/night. We're all resting up for tomorrow!!


----------



## Eagle

Amanda BED NOW





I am here


----------



## weerunner

Hi Renee and everyone. Had a heck of a time sleeping past 2 am last night. NOt that I thought she was gonna go or anything, but was just excited that we are getting close. She'll probably foal tonight as I'm exhausted, but that's ok, I'll take it whenever it comes.

Nothing new today. Udder about medium full, milk hard to express but oily when I get drops of it. Woohoo ready for baby to fly out. Haven't decided if she goes out or in today. I'll decide after breakfast, maybe she'll give me a strong hint on whether she needs to stay in or not by then.

Have a good one everyone.


----------



## K Sera

I'm lurking in the background .....anxiously waiting and excited for you as well, but ..... glad mine is over! Come on!!!!!!


----------



## weerunner

Afternoon update, March 5, day 325.

Udder SLOWLY fills. Couldn't get more than a drop of milk.

Vulva now has 2 bright red streaks and is over all reddish/pink.

She refused to stay in the stall the last two days, but today so far she seems glad to be there.

That's all I got, wish I had something more exciting, but life's all about the journey so I'm just going to enjoy documenting progress and anticipating some colour on this FILLY.






I made a little video of bub doing some exercises in her belly, I post once I have it uploaded.


----------



## atotton

She's looking really good! Won't be long now.


----------



## weerunner

Here's the baby kicking. Some say the baby goes quiet a few days before foaling, but that has never been the case here. LB's foals are kicking minutes before they are born. This one is very active today.


----------



## lexischase

Love the video! I think its so much fun to see and feel the foal!


----------



## atotton

Wow it is really moving in there. Now if it would just start in the right direction.


----------



## Eagle

Well I think we are safe in saying she is pregnant



Thanks for sharing Amanda


----------



## weerunner

Milk is stickier and oilier this evening than this afternoon. More progress.


----------



## AnnaC

Oh that's brilliant - thanks for sharing! LOL!! Posted at the same time as you, I meant the video is brilliant, but also glad to hear about her milk too!!


----------



## Eagle

I found this pic that you posted last year the day before she foaled, if she does the same this year we might have to wait another day or 2






Today

/monthly_03_2013/post-8375-0-12112200-1362508462_thumb.jpg


----------



## weerunner

Oh Renee, you're a godsend. I've lost all those photos when my computer crashed. Good lord, if we have to wait for that we've got a week or more to go!! Good to know, wish I had not lost all those pics.


----------



## weerunner

For some reason, I was sure she foaled with a less than full udder. LOL, guess I mis-remembered that part.


----------



## Eagle

Don't worry Amanda you have all your pics here on last years thread





http://www.miniaturehorsetalk.com/index.php?showtopic=127655&page=39


----------



## weerunner

Well that was a depressing bit of history review. Looks to me like Marcella's udder right now is 2 weeks away from looking like it did last year. I can't believe that she will go that long when I look at all the other signs she's showing. She's got jelly butt, dark red vulva, total 'v'ed belly, oily milk starting. I dont mind a few more days, but a few more weeks is gonna kill me as both Nellie and Ladybug are coming close to due at that time!! I dont want a repeat of my three babies in 24 hours. That is why I spread the breedings out this year, fat lot of good it seems to have done me. Marcella is just not in a big rush.


----------



## Eagle

She might do things different this year, one of my girls foaled last year with a bag nowhere near as full as she usually does. Can you test her milk?


----------



## AnnaC

Morning Renee! I agree that mares can 'change' from year to year, so I dont think you will be waiting another couple of weeks for this foal!!

By the way, is anyone else having trouble with this forum today? The other forums are working perfectly but with this one I have no pictures/signatures/top banners etc, and it is very 'jumpy', but I'm still able to post (thankfully!)? I have refreshed, even re-logged in, but no change?? It's driving me nuts - not that that is difficult anyway! LOL!!


----------



## Eagle

Hi Anna, it is working ok here even though it is snowing like mad again and I might loose my connection


----------



## weerunner

Renee, at this point I'm only getting a few drops of milk. Not enough to test, but I can tell by feel that it is getting closer to the right consistancy , more oily than before. Once I can get enough to test you can be sure I'll let you know the results. Who knows maybe today is the day she makes a nice huge udder. One can only hope. Not quite 6 am here today. I'll wait a bit before feeding, hate feeding in the dark. Then I'll update on any changes.

Btw Pebbles milk is not changing, so I'm pretty sure it is from a previous pregnancy.


----------



## AnnaC

Well this forum page suddenly righted itself while I was reading one of the threads BUT now I have no emotons and no sign of how to get them back again! LOL!! Ah well, I should be grateful to once again be able to see any pics and folk's signatures!

Hopefully you will find more progress at morning feed time Amanda?


----------



## Eagle

Madam is waiting patiently well ok not so patiently for breakfast


----------



## Eagle

The PJ's just keep getting funkier








How is she looking this morning Amanda?


----------



## Eagle

look closely at the pic Diane


----------



## weerunner

I have lots of funky jammies.



Am I the only one wearing jammies to the barn, heck I've always done that. Otherwise my work clothes would be smelly.

Her udder is slightly bigger, still only a few drops of oily milk. Vulva still loose, red streaked. Out she goes for the day, will be back in around 3pm cam time after I get home from work.


----------



## weerunner

That would be awesome. As long as she waits until I'm home for the day. That being said I better get going so I can be back as soon as possible. Have a lovely day everyone.


----------



## Eagle

You are the only fun one on cam Amanda



I miss loopy Heidi


----------



## weerunner

Marcella is making an effort to appease me a bit.

Her udder has stayed pretty full during her outside time,




her V has a finer point to it now




vulva still has me convinced she'll go any moment, and her milk is at the very end of nonfoaling, on it's way to foaling range (pH). That bit of dark green at the end is from my finger touching the pad.




Last year at that point she was about 24 hours away, but we all know she's not following last years routine (it is so passe)





So I'm feeling cautiously optimistic that in the next 2 days I may be seeing a foal, but have to say it and still be here this time next week.


----------



## Eagle

Well she is close so I will be on full duty tonight just in case. I am going to bed early tonight so I will be up early (about 2 am cam time)


----------



## weerunner

Perfect, I'll be ready for some sleep by then, I imagine. Unless she goes early , HAHAHAHAHa


----------



## Eagle

ok I will get up as early as I can and I will come on and let you know.



p.s she is NOT aloud to go whist I am asleep


----------



## Eagle

I saw you checking, any changes I before I hit the hay ??


----------



## Eagle

Looks like she is Fleming and is that mushy poop I see? Shucks I really need to go to bed now. Tequila has me hooked to her new colt and no Marcella


----------



## AnnaC

She might not wait for you to get any sleep Renee - she's certainly looking very close!!


----------



## AnnaC

First stage labour? Looking very hopeful - prayers for a safe foaling.


----------



## Eagle

Looked like Amanda was smiling so could be the time, so much for my early night



Marcella I hope you appreciate what us aunties do for you


----------



## atotton

That's what I am thinking too....


----------



## AnnaC

Come on Marcella, you can do it - soon please!


----------



## Eagle

There was a mare named Marcella

whose foaling guide was a best seller,

Many nights had past

would she foal at last ?

She didn't have an udder

which made her mother shudder,

Her hooha wasn't pink

but her poop sure did stink,

She knew her final goal

was to lay down and have her foal,

But to make Diane happy

she had to make this foal an Appy,

It wasn't like any other

this foal was to have colour,

So Renee and Anna go to sleep

cos the foal will arrive in a week.


----------



## AnnaC

LOL!! At this rate Renee you might be right!! As she is now stuffing her face again, I think you may be sensible to go for a little shut eye - unless she is eating to push this little one out the other end super quick??


----------



## weerunner

hey guys I wasn't watching, was she doing something that made you think she was close?

grasping at straws here.


----------



## weerunner

Btw Renee, I love that poem, so cute and so true!!

I missed Flehming, goodness, that would have got my heart pumping.


----------



## Eagle

Yes she was fleming Amanda. She foaled at midnight last year didn't she?


----------



## AnnaC

It was just her general behaviour, looking very restless, shooting out a few pieces of droppings plus having a long wee etc, all just before you were there (taking a milk sample???). But since then she has just been stuffing her face/grazing quietly, so all seems back to normal!!


----------



## Eagle

Yes so I am off to hit the hay cos it is now 11.30 pm here and I need my beauty sleep


----------



## weerunner

Good night Renee, dont rush to get up early, I'm sure she is up to nothing again tonight. Little begger. That udder is not full enough yet according to last years pic. I'll check her around 1100pm or so just to make sure all is the same.


----------



## AnnaC

Night Renee, sleep well. I'm off too as it is 10.30pm here and I have to go do 'late night' feeds/hay/stables for my boy and the two old girls before I hit the hay myself. I'm often awake and up in the middle of the night (wish I could manage a FULL night's sleep sometime LOL!) so will check back then even if I dont post.

Good luck Amanda!


----------



## Eagle

Morning Amanda



I see I didn't miss much


----------



## AnnaC

3am and I see we still have a very pregnant girl standing in her stall!!


----------



## Eagle

Morning Anna


----------



## AnnaC

Morning Renee - I remembered to read my e-mails - LOL!! Brilliant - have passed it on for others to enjoy!


----------



## Eagle

she is down resting at 5.00 am


----------



## Eagle

Morning Amanda 7.00am and no baby



I can't wait for an update.


----------



## Eagle

Amanda have you left for work yet cos the cam is down.


----------



## weerunner

I waved to you Renee. Well udder looks a tiny bit fuller again. Milk still yellow, oily/sticky, not more than a few drops to be had though. Looks like off to work I go again. Guess she figures the weekend is an excellent time to foal. Or next week.... ARGH!!





Yesterday's udder




Today's udder


----------



## Eagle

I couldn't see you cos cam is down


----------



## weerunner

Darn, can you see it now?


----------



## Eagle

Nope


----------



## weerunner

I've downloaded the Adobe updates, restarted my computer. How about now. \


----------



## Eagle

sorry I was cleaning the bathroom


----------



## weerunner

Afternoon update. Marcella udder is exactly the same as it was this morning, which I'm glad that it didn't go down in size. Milk is testing IN the foaling range for pH (85% chance) and in the nonfoaling (10% chance) for hardness. It is now a little opaque as well as sticky and oily but still can't get a lot expressed.

So maybe this weekend??? It's ok, patience is something I have learn to do when it comes to these mares. NO sense getting angry or disappointed. A lovely baby will arrives when IT WANTS to and not before.



and will be worth all the waiting and watching.


----------



## Eagle

Just when you give up all hope baby will pop out





I moved my computer desk this morning whilst I was cleaning, so guess who is sleeping in my bedroom tonight???


----------



## atotton

Great news, hopefully we are down to just hours waiting and not a couple days.


----------



## Eagle

Amanda I have to go out tomorrow morning about 4.00 am cam time. Sorry but my legs are furrier than Marcella's so a trip to the beautician's for me


----------



## Eagle

I saw you having a little chat with her Amanda after looking at her milk. Lets hope she wasn't


----------



## weerunner

dont you worry about it Renee. I have other back up watchers, and my hubby gets up close to that time every morning. I'll get him to wake me.


----------



## Eagle

ok well I am off to bed now. Safe foaling if she goes before I wake.

Night all


----------



## blazingstarranch

Gosh, I sure HOPE she goes tonight! I will be checking in as much as possible, and who knows, maybe I will get lucky and have the chance to see her deliver!


----------



## atotton

Resting uncomfortably or.....



maybe stage 1? Oops, guess not.


----------



## weerunner

I'll go out soon and do a late night check. I'm having a hard time staying awake. She's boring me to tears.


----------



## atotton

How is she looking ?


----------



## weerunner

Udder is slightly bigger than it was this morning, so we are still moving forward, but milk is the same, no changes there. I'm going to go to sleep for a bit, will check back later. Cell phone is charged and on me, so feel free to call if anything exciting happens.


----------



## atotton

Ok, will do I'll be up for another hour or so. I'll be checking in throughout the night though, since I am light sleeper.


----------



## blazingstarranch

I will be checking in as well. She looks more slab sided tonight, or, I'm hallucinating. Again.


----------



## Eagle

Morning Ladies. 2.30 am cam time and all is quiet.


----------



## weerunner

Oh forgot to tell you that Pebbles tested negative with the weefoal test so the milk must be from a previous pregnancy. Nellie is back under the second camera at day 298. Wont be putting her up on the webpage until she starts an udder though, or until Marcella foals.


----------



## Eagle

Well I guess it is for the best but it is always a little disappointing when they are not pregnant.


----------



## AnnaC

3.45am and all is quiet - sorry about Pebbles!


----------



## weerunner

Oh it's perfectly ok with me that she is not pregnant. I had no info on when exactly she was bred or what she was bred to. This time around I'll know all that stuff as I am a hand breeder and keep very detailed records.

Off to go feed and check very soon. Will update afterwards. Hoping for a huge udder this morning.


----------



## Eagle

Me too



Yes I am back and have lovely smooth legs


----------



## weerunner

Well the udder is a little bigger? It's starting to fill in the back end.

Yesterday morning




this morning




vulva is quite red and you can tell by the skin I'm pulling back that it is LOOSE.




I'm hoping for a baby today because it is international women's day and it would HAVE to be a filly, right?


----------



## weerunner

Thanks Diane. I'm going to put her out, clean her stall and off to work I go. I see no reason to keep me home. Oh well the weekend is upon us. I'll be staying pretty close to home I'd say. I'll be home around 2pm or earlier (I only work part time). She'll come in at that time.


----------



## Eagle

Looks good to me, lets hope she goes tonight


----------



## weerunner

Marcella is in for her afternoon in the stall. She enjoys getting exclusive access to her hay, no sharing with the greedy beggers out there in the paddock. I think her vulva is redder, udder is the same as it was this morning, no decrease during the day is a good sign. I saw her kick at her belly today, first time she's done that (grasping at straws now). Her butt is now jello butt and flank is empty as a tent in a windstorm. BUT no real milk to speak of, I can express a drop or two only. I'm pretty sure that is going to have to change before we get real action.


----------



## Eagle

Thanks for the update Amanda, we watch and wait


----------



## atotton




----------



## weerunner

I've had a sign!!! NOw dont laugh, but I've been trying to get my wedding ring and engagement ring off for 3 months. I've been eating only whole, non-process, non meat, no sugar. All the fun stuff. Lost ~15 pounds, and today I finally got them off. No rings are allowed at a delivery, can damage the mares insides if she needs repositioning help. So a power greater than me has shown me the sign. Here's hoping I'm reading it right



And as a bonus I'm healthier and thinner. It's a no loser type situation.


----------



## Eagle

Wow good for you. I think that is a perfect sign that YOU are ready so lets hope she sees. Have you shown her your hand?





Joking aside I would like to thank you for sharing your girls with us again, I really miss my horses but having you and your girls to watch keeps me busy through my rough times. Having the Aunties to chat with makes it feel like the good ol days



Diane and Anna you are my rocks.


----------



## atotton

Congrats. Sounds like it is a good sign to me.



Hopefully Marcella will get the hint.


----------



## blazingstarranch

Wow that's great and so inspiring! I need to get on the ball and lose some weight too, my problem is will power. So, how did you do it???


----------



## weerunner

I took out anything in my diet with preservatives, or sugar. look on the list of ingredients of products you eat If there is something you can't pronounce, you can't eat it.



Leaves you with Shredded Wheat as the only cereal, fruit, nuts, veggies, rye bread an soy/almond milk. Quinoa, Hmmm, yup that's bout it. So with only those things in the house, it is impossible to overeat. I eat as much as I want whenever I want and always stop long before I pig out, because they are just not pig out foods. The addiction to sugar/caffeine/MSG is gone now, so I never crave a big pig out anyways. I eat to not be hungry. It's so simple really. YOu just gotta keep only whole foods in your house and you cant' go wrong. The hard part is getting the whole family to accept it, I'm lucky my daughter is the one who started me on it and my hubby is being wonderful about it. He still cooks up meat sometimes, but I dont have to cook it or eat it.


----------



## Eagle

Marcella is rubbing her booty, It's the second sign


----------



## weerunner

I saw that, and she's biting her belly quite a bit today too. Udder has not gone down at all today. Come on milk!!!


----------



## AnnaC

Just checked in on Marcella - she's hoovering as usual! But those extra signs sound very hopeful??

Many congrats on your weight loss - well done you.





Renee - ditto what Diane said my friend. ((((HUGS))))


----------



## Eagle

I am off to bed now. Safe foaling


----------



## Eagle

I wasn't around this morning to watch her as I took the kids skiing, how is she looking Amanda?


----------



## weerunner

*Everything is about the same really. *

*
*

*She did a lot of butt rubbing last night by the look of her butt today. Lot's of fur rubbed off. PUt her out for the morning will put her in in the afternoon. We have got to be getting closer, but things seem in a bit of a stand still right now. LB has startted her udder though at ~285 days which is pretty normal for her.*

*
*


----------



## blazingstarranch

Well it seems Marcella is in no hurry lol.

I have Celiac disease, so I can't have wheat, and boy do I miss Shredded Wheat! Two of my kids also have it, and one of them has Type 1 diabetes as well. As a result, we DO eat better, but a lot of gluten free food is loaded with carbs which is where my problem lies. My weight loss is slow-but I have lost 6 pounds in two months so it's not a total loss



I need to find a way to really scale back like you have though, I bet the pounds would just fall off!

So our mares have their own schedule, and appear to be in no hurry...maybe tonight then? We have a storm coming in, they seem to like giving birth when the weather is awful....


----------



## weerunner

I'm just waiting on the milk to change to the foaling range. Could be 12 hours or days, time will tell.


----------



## weerunner

And wait.... Udder halves are equally filled now, but nipples are kissing, so nothing terribly exciting.


----------



## weerunner

Marcella is out enjoying the sunshine. Her back end is ready to let baby out, udder is a bit fuller this afternoon than this morning, and the crease is opening up, dimples in the nipples filling in. All good stuff if only she had some decent milk to speak off.

and wait....


----------



## Eagle




----------



## AnnaC

Getting closer by the minute - not long now!! Oh, and why should she let you have any of her milk supply, she's keeping every last drop for her precious baby!


----------



## Eagle

Any changes this afternoon Amanda?


----------



## countrymini

Looking good!


----------



## Eagle

I am off to bed now but I wilol try and watch her throughout your night. Safe foaling just in case she goes before


----------



## weerunner

Yup, her milk was slightly easier to get a sample this evening (7pm) and it is testing at 40% chance of foaling (was at 10% this morning) so that is progress. I'll be going out around 10 or 11 pm to check again. I have a friend that REALLY wants to be here for the foaling, so it would be nice if Marcella cooperated a bit here and gave me a nice sign that tonight is the night.

Till then, I continue to wait...


----------



## AnnaC

I'm off to bed now too, sending you good thoughts for a safe foaling if it should happen before I'm up and about again.

Good luck and fingers crossed she give you plenty of warning for that call to your friend.


----------



## atotton

Sounds good


----------



## weerunner

Ok everyone. Marcella's milk is now testing at 85% chance of foaling, so we are on high alert. I'm thinking tonights the night.


----------



## atotton

Hopefully it is!! I have to get to bed soon as I work early in the morning. Hoping you have a safe foaling and one with lots of spots! I'll be checking in shortly after 7 am.


----------



## cassie

I just saw your post on facebook woohoo!! yay Marcella! she waited for me to get back! perfect timing!

I'm here watching all day today buried under my mountain of paper work :/ lol but your camera will be up and if you want to grab a few minutes shut eye I'll be watching... I might grab your number again though I have a new mobile since last time and shuld put it in now just in case





Safe foaling and I hope your friend gets to watch


----------



## weerunner

My friend can't make it till morning and I dont think Marcella is going to wait that long. So glad you got back in time to watch Cassie. You are important part of The Aunties who keep me sane.


----------



## cassie

weerunner said:


> My friend can't make it till morning and I dont think Marcella is going to wait that long. So glad you got back in time to watch Cassie. You are important part of The Aunties who keep me sane.


aww thank you Amanda





I can't offer much advice but I have eyes and I can watch while you sleep








well I hope for your friends sake that she waits till morning... if not will you be recording it like you usually do?


----------



## weerunner

Absolutely, as long as I dont have to help too much. I'll be alone as per usual


----------



## cassie

Marcella down sternal and the camera is acting up for me


----------



## cassie

thanks for fixing it Amanda


----------



## cassie

heading home for lunch be back soon. Marcella standing quietly


----------



## weerunner

Her milk is extremely syrup thick, and turning opaque, no longer yellow. We are hitting high gear real soon. Hope she holds out for Renee, but not sure she will now.


----------



## eagles ring farm

how exciting safe foaling I'll be watching for a little while then off to bed


----------



## cassie

I can send Renee a text



I would think she would be getting up fairly soon...

she is standing quietly still... just stretched out her back leg


----------



## cassie

saw you out there in your lovely pjs Amanda



how is she?


----------



## weerunner

Milk is now testing at the 95% chance of foaling range now, she should go tonight, but if not tomorrow for sure.


----------



## cassie

it would be nice if she went in the next few hours




that seems to be the overlapping time that most of us are awake  I'll be sure to have her up after work also while I'm MEANT to be studying hehe

did you want to get some rest at all? or are you all set for an all nighter?


----------



## weerunner

I'll stay up for another hour and a half, after that I could be convinced to take a nap.


----------



## cassie

ok I'll let you know when I'm home and have fed the ponies and am situated ready to stare for a while and let you get some sleep


----------



## Eagle

Morning ladies



Welcome back Cassie



How was your hols?

3.00am cam time and she is fidgety


----------



## cassie

Eagle said:


> Morning ladies
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome back Cassie
> 
> 
> 
> How was your hols?
> 
> 3.00am cam time and she is fidgety


she has become really agitated just this last half an hour ... I'm glad your around Renee my phone just died lol





we had a great time thanks



although I got a cold on the way back and I sound like a frog LOL,

Imagine if I had to call Amanda and I was talking to her with an aussie froggy accent ROFL

how are you Renee?


----------



## Eagle

lol sorry to hear that you are under the weather though. How about your chips? how are they? any chance you could update and post some pics on your thread? I would love to see Finn is all grown up


----------



## Eagle

3.50 am and she has just gone down sternal

5 minutes later and she is up


----------



## cassie

Ill answer your questions in a sec just going to feed the ponies would you mind sending me a quick text if she starts foaling Renee? Pretty please


----------



## Eagle

of course Cassie


----------



## cassie

thanks



just eating dinner and I'll be ready to watch 

added: ok laptop is set up and I'm ready to watch





how has she been?


----------



## Eagle

Ok cos I have to take Albi to school real quick. Marcella is stood quietly and not doing anything to make me think she will foal soon


----------



## weerunner

nope, looks like she is gonna wait for breakfast and maybe foal sometime in the new day.


----------



## Eagle

I am back and it doesn't look like she has even moved


----------



## cassie

haha she hasn't lol a few stretches and tail swishing and thats it :/ lol

she is waiting for your friend Amanda


----------



## cassie

down sternal...


----------



## cassie

back up


----------



## countrymini

Where's the link?


----------



## cassie

http://www.marewatchers.com/cam/huybersutopiaminiatures.html

here it is



sorry lol internet issues! fun and games...

come on Marcella! its 9pm my time! I wanna see this baby before its sleep time!


----------



## countrymini

Thanks Cassie, I'll have a peep for a while too.


----------



## Eagle

Well it is breakfast time so today is another day as Aunty Diane would say


----------



## countrymini

Whats for breakfast in Italy?


----------



## Eagle

It's lunchtime here




but I had a fresh Brische and coffee this morning


----------



## cassie

yum!



anytime now Marcella... would be great! thanks


----------



## atotton

Still no baby, I''l check in again at 10:00.


----------



## weerunner

I'm heading out to feed the nasty mare now. I'm giving her a stern warning that they'll be no repeat of this tonight. I want that baby born today, I stayed up the whole night!

I'll post any new info in a bit.


----------



## countrymini

Just turn her around a bit too so we know she does have a head lol


----------



## Eagle

ok tell her we are all here waiting so whenever she is ready


----------



## countrymini

My internet is playing up again



cam isn't working for me.


----------



## Eagle

I can still see her booty


----------



## countrymini

looked like she was going to go down then changed her mind


----------



## cassie

how is she Amanda? she looks like she could have a good V happening there! I'm heading to bed so I won't be posting much but the cam will be up Marcella you are very naughty! your poor mumma! I think Marcella is saying.... num num num num whaat? something about food? good num num num num :/ with her head stuffed in the feed bucket LOL

night all! safe foaling if she decides to foal during the day!

Diane that would be very lovely!  maybe she will listen to you now and was waiting for you to appear! after all she is giving us SPOTS is she not


----------



## cassie

hmmm down sternal...


----------



## weerunner

Well I never would have believed I'd still not have a foal. Her milk is testing as ready as any mare ever tested here, so I'm just waiting. Can't go to work, haven't slept all night and dont want to leave her as she'll foal if I do, I'm sure.

Here's her udder this am.


----------



## cassie

think this could be it! Amanda are you around?

haha safe foaling Marcella and Amanda!


----------



## countrymini

Poor girl. Set herself up for good viewing now tho


----------



## cassie

Renee are you around?! I hope Diane is still watching...



she was definitley waiting for her!


----------



## cassie

congratulations Marcella and Amanda a lovely new baby!! with a little star it looks like! mega cute!!

a colt!!! woohoo!


----------



## countrymini

haha, congrats on the little lad. Good timing, now i''m off to bed!


----------



## Eagle

I am having a major tantrum I MISSED IT



I have watched her for hours and I went to grab some lunch

lol I am so glad all went well





CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## atotton

Congrats, on the boy. Can't wait for pictures!


----------



## Eagle

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Is HE in a pink blankie?? Such a cute little boy with a pretty star!!


LOL I might have to send Amanda one of my blue blankies






Do I see a star?


----------



## weerunner

I had a blue blanket all llined up but it got wet and I didn't want to put a wet blanket on him. The one he has is red, a nice generic colour.

Here are some wet pics, will post dry ones later on in the day.

Am uploading the foaling video and will post when it is done.


----------



## Eagle

ah Amanda he is adorable! You know we are only kidding about his pj's lol

Thanks for posting pics


----------



## weerunner

Ok, so the little guy's name is Solomon and here is the video of his birth. It was a quicky, that's for sure. She needed no real help once the feet found their way out.


----------



## Eagle

Thanks for sharing Amanda, the miracles of nature are amazing and I just love to see a natural birth done with such ease. (I bet you and Marcella do too)




I also loved your soft voice encouraging her


----------



## weerunner

thanks guys. The little one has not figured out laying down yet and Marcella is pleased as punch to stay laying down, but I'm sure they'll sort that all out over the day today.


----------



## chandab

Congrats! What a cutie. Can't wait to see more pics when he is dry.

Does this mean you can get a little sleep before the next one is due?


----------



## Eagle

Cam is playing up



I saw that Marcella is worn out poor girl, and I should think so too after having us all glued for nights on end


----------



## atotton

Congrats again he is handsome!!


----------



## weerunner

Marcella seems to have had enough naps now, and is standing quietly. She's had a good brushing of her body and tail and boy does she look in good shape now. Not too thin, just perfect. Here is an almost dry pic of the new little man. He looks silver black to me, what do you all think. Marcellas last foal seems to be a silver bay appy, so she's got silver in her or the stallions do. (Frankie last year, and his son Taylor this year).

Also, Marcella still does not have white milk, it is stil the super syrupy, thick opaque stuff. My instinct says this is ok, her milk is just taking it's time, but please correct me if I'm wrong. I'll check on it again later today.


----------



## Eagle

Yes I think it is fine. He is a gorgeous colour Amanda you must be over the moon


----------



## weerunner

Very pleased, this is a very nice way for my stallion to start his breeding career. I'm already working on his next crop of foals for next year


----------



## blazingstarranch

Wow he is a gorgeous color, you can't go wrong with a silver! Looks like he's finally starting to find his legs too. So happy for you and for mama, I bet she's glad to get that over with lol.


----------



## sparklingjewelacres

Awe.. this was so exciting to see the video. Good job on filming it so well. .. What a cutie!


----------



## AnnaC

Many congratulations Amanda - he's a real cutie and I love his colour!!








Well done Marcella - you did good girl and he is well worh the wait!!


----------



## eagles ring farm

Wow congrats on such a handsome healthy guy... love his color too

I'm off to watch your video


----------



## cassie

awww little Solomon! so very cute! love his colouring! I love silvers, you are very lucky!!  hopefully he will have spots soon too watching him now and all I can see is his bum but its a very cute wiggly bum hehe. now I see his little head and down he goes awww thank you so much for sharing this experience with us Amanda! love him already!


----------



## lexischase

Congrats Amanda! I am a huge sucker for those silvers and little Solomon is just precious. You must be thrilled!!!


----------



## Liz k

Congrats Marcella what a beautiful boy you have....now you need to tell Bree she can go too hahahah.....


----------



## paintponylvr

O, man, I missed it too. I was even on this board yesterday - but was posting myself & reading other posts. I haven't mastered pulling up each of the cams yet from Marestare to watch.

What a nice looking colt! Glad it went well and everyone's ok.


----------



## cassie

hey Amanda






how is little Solomon going? love seeing him on cam he is just tooo cute!!! can we get some new piccies of him please?





when is your next mare due and how is she going?


----------



## weerunner

Here is a link to Solomon meeting my Great Pyrenees puppy. The dog is only 7 months old and has never seen a foal before, amazing how she knows to be so gentle and calm around him. Love this breed of dog, I think I will always have one.

And some other nice pics of Sol out getting some exercise.






Nellie is at day 304 today and i'm getting the cams set up for her and Ladybug now. Ladybug is at day 288. Nellie usually goes over 330 and LB like to foal at 320. So a few weeks yet to go on them I think.


----------



## eagles ring farm

He just adorable . love the video


----------



## countrymini

That video is priceless. They are both adorable


----------



## cassie

aww that is sooo cute! reminds me of my retriever Kingston, with Finn when he was a baby! gorgeous!

Solomon is soo cute love that big star he has



adorable!

yay for Nellie and Ladybug! love little ladybug! she is the cutest thing ever!!


----------



## atotton

Cute video, he's a nice looking little guy. She did good.


----------



## blazingstarranch

Wow ...he gets prettier every day. I love pyrenese, they are so gentle and adorable too!


----------



## misty'smom

Loved your video, So sweet!!!!!! Both babies are adorable and I am sure will grow up being good buddies!!!


----------



## AnnaC

Aww that video is just so cute - great young dog you have there! Solomon is looking wonderful too!

Cant wait to get the others up on cam.


----------



## weerunner

Hey all update on the other two mares. Nellie is at day 305 today, usually foals around day 330, no udder and still round as a barrel. Ladybug has started her udder and is at day 291. She usually goes around 315 or so. So it seems that they both may foal around the same time in a few weeks. Ladybug's baby dropped today, but I can't imagein that he'll stay that way. She was round and fat yesterday and today I was scared she lost the foal, but nope it is in there hanging LOW. These pics are of Ladybug, since Nelly is just big and fat with no udder to speak of. The white stuff all over her is snow, we had quite a bit of it yesterday.


----------



## Eagle

Thanks for the update Amanda, I bet you aree enjoying your time off before the night shifts start again



Give Solomon a big hug from me.


----------



## weerunner

You're right about that Cassie. Sleeping straight through the night for the next few weeks, at least until someone starts a serious udder or milk.


----------



## cassie

ladybug is looking great! nice udder already





won't be long now


----------



## weerunner

Hey all, Nellie has begun her udder! NOthing terribly exciting but she usually waits till close to foaling time, so this is exciting for me.

Here is her udder at day 303


and today at day 308




Lot's of time for more development, but nice to see her thinking about it anyways.

Ladybug's udder is about the same and baby is still in the dropped position. I figure it will probably move back, but who knows.

Have a beautiful Sunday everyone.


----------



## AnnaC

Once properly dropped, babies very rarely move again! And looking at your pictures of LB's udder at 291 days, I would be keeping a close eye on her from now on. I do know that the camera can lie/give a false impression, but comparing LB's udder at 291 with Nellie's at 308 days, I would say that, together with the dropped tummy, LB is well ahead of Nellie in the foaling stakes!!??

Looking forward to another update (and more pics??) in a few days.


----------



## cassie

yay for progress from both girls! Solomon will have some friends before long woohoo!

trying to get cam up but its not coming up





how is little Solomon doing? can we see some more piccies please?


----------



## weerunner

Sorry, my Great Pyrenees chewed the video cable going into the barn last night. ARGH!! I'm going to try to repair it today. NOt good timing dog! Oh well, they are a not real close right now. I'll get it fixed as soon as possible.







Dont know if I've posted these ones of Sol yet, but here is Solomon getting a little outdoor time. Sure wish the weather would get warmer soon.


----------



## cassie

yes he is stunning! just want to snuggle him!! <3 gorgeous!


----------



## Eagle

he is such a cutie.


----------



## AnnaC

Oh my - he's just so huggable!!


----------



## weerunner

Here is Solomon meeting the herd for the first time today. My herd is so used to these little ones showing up that they just check it out and then go about their business.

Here are some pics from today too.


----------



## paintponylvr

Aww, thanks for the update. He looks great!


----------



## atotton

Aww what a cutie!


----------



## Eagle

That was wonderful to watch, thanks for sharing Amanda.


----------



## cassie

aww that was so sweet! what good girls you have Amanda! and good little Solomon staying with his mummy... so cute!

thanks heaps for sharing with us


----------



## weerunner

We are back into the freezing temps again so I cannot fix the video cable for the mares cameras yet guys, but I hope to have it done soon as they are forecasting a warm up of temps by the weekend. Then I'll get the girls back up on cam.


----------



## atotton

Are you expecting a big dumping of snow in Nova Scotia within the next couple days? We have a snowfall warning expecting about 30 cm tomorrow.


----------



## weerunner

Yup supposed to get 20cm overnight but also freezing rain and then turning to rain in morning. One big freaking mess, that's why I was happy to let Solomon out in the big paddock today, he might not get out again for quite a few days.


----------



## blazingstarranch

What a cutie pie!!!


----------



## weerunner

Nellie's udder is down a bit, amazing considering it was barely there to start with, she's at day 312 today. Ladybug's udder is up a fair bit, at day 294.

Here is LB's udder.


----------



## weerunner

Got the cable repaired, so hopefully we will have both cams up and running tonight. Not that anything pressing is happening here for awhile yet, but it sure bugged me not being able to see them at night.


----------



## Eagle

Oh me too, I was thinking of having a mega tantrum to see if that helped


----------



## eagles ring farm

So glad to see more pics and a video. What a cutie pie...just love those first meetings


----------



## AnnaC

So glad you got that cable and have the cameras working again, LB looks as though she wants watching closely!!


----------



## weerunner

So I had both cameras working and the dog dug up Nellies cable again a couple hours later. Grrr. She's gettting on my last nerve. So Ladybug is up on cam and hopefully I'll get the other cable set up in the next few days, Ladybug is the only looking like she means business anyways.

Here are her hind end pics.


----------



## Eagle

Amanda LB did hide a bit last night, does she have enogh space to lay down when hiding?


----------



## weerunner

Renee, no, the space that she can hide in is only about a foot wide, so if she laid down you'd see legs at least. Next time I buy cameras I'm gonna look and see if there are some that can zoom in and out.


----------



## Eagle

ok great, I was a bit worried last night when she disappeared


----------



## weerunner

Well this is the third time I've repaired the cable, but it is once again working. I give the dog a day or so before she finds I've fixed it and digs it up again.



So both Nellie and LB will be up on cam tonight.

Here is LB's udder and belly today


----------



## Eagle

She is looking good but who knows with LB,

this is the day before she foaled last year






today

/monthly_03_2013/post-8375-0-84098300-1363894796_thumb.jpg


----------



## cassie

Hmmm great comparison Renee, if she decides to follow last yr she should fill just a little more






Can't wait to see her little ladybug


----------



## weerunner

Oh I'm sure she's got quite a bit of filling to do yet. She will get glossy black, rubbery looking and rock hard udders. But it so nice to see slow and steady progress. I'm pleased with the pace she's set. Nellie on the other hand is a 2 day udder maker so I just knw that her udder will look pretty pathetic until a couple days before she foals. So I dont fret on her too much until that happens then I know it is serious.


----------



## Eagle

Isn't Nellie the one that starts slow and then overtakes they others?


----------



## weerunner

Nellie started with nothing and whipped past everyone in the last few days last year. That's why I dont worry about her until I see a 'real' udder and then I know she means business.


----------



## cassie

oh yes I remember Nellie taking us all by surprise lol. nice steady progress is good



won't be too long and Solomon will have a buddy or two!


----------



## Eagle

I can't wait


----------



## AnnaC

Things are sounding very exciting - cant wait to see this baby LB!!


----------



## weerunner

More of the same slow progress happening here with LB and Nellie is waiting for the unseen force that determines when she will go. LB is at day 296 and Nellie at day 313, Both mares have lots of milk to express (from previous pregnancies) but it is clear and non sticky. No need to start testing it yet.







I'll let you guys figure out which one is which





Have a good day everyone!


----------



## Eagle

I see Penny is visiting LB's quarters this evening, is there a pyjama part going on?


----------



## weerunner

I often put Penny in LB's stall to get her out of the way of what I'm trying to do. You'll see her quite a bit until LB is really close and gets too grumpy to let her 2010 daughter visit.

Geesh Renee how can you remember that that is Penny, you have an amazing memory. Actually I'm breeding Penny with Taylor this week, can't wait to see what I get out of that, have been waiting 3 years to see what they can do together.

Ok, so I moved the camera in LB's stall down on the advice of the Marewatcher admins, but I'm not sure you can see anymore now than you could before. What do you all think.


----------



## weerunner

You got it Diane. And I'm predicting she'll foal on april 9th, judging by her udder. Just for fun, let's see if I'm close to right.


----------



## Eagle

Ok I say bay Colt on the 2nd of April

Amanda it is easy to remember Penny, I have been planning to come over an steal her ever since I first saw her





Cam is down!


----------



## weerunner

Thanks EAgle, I restarted it.


----------



## atotton

I'll say the 5th of april.


----------



## Eagle

There is my girl Penny



You could post her to me once Taylor has had some fun, what do you think Amanda?





The girls were easier to watch last night, did you leave an extra light on ? I can't wait for an update





Happy Saturday


----------



## weerunner

I moved LB's cam down and readjusted the lighting setting on my splitter so that is why you could see her much better last night. I'm thinking about moving Nellies cam down too.

Not too much to update this morning but Nellies milk has begun to be sticky, so she may start making udder changes soon.

Here are the two girls boobies this morning.







Penny's done breeding for this heat anyways Renee. You can come and get her LOL


----------



## Eagle

Diane fill up the jet cos my girl is coming home





LB's udder is really get big and Nellie is moving fast too, you could be having a foaling frenzy again


----------



## weerunner

For anyone who doesn't know the Penny that Renee wants to steal from me. Here she is, she is Ladybugs' 2010 foal.






Was bred just this week to Taylor man (in my avatar), so hopefully next year we'll get to see what those two can produce.


----------



## Eagle

Don't show her or they will all want her!


----------



## atotton

Haha, we might have a fight Renee.



She's a pretty girl.


----------



## weerunner

I almost sold her to a lady here on LB, but she lived in New Hampshire and it was too expensive to ship her (more than she cost), but if you wanna pay the bill I'll send her to you Renee.


----------



## weerunner

Sunday morning updates, things moving along well. Hopefully a baby or two will arrive sometime in the next 2 weeks.








And LB


----------



## AnnaC

Penny is gorgeous - I'm sure she would like a new home here on my Welsh mountain! LOL!!

I dont think you will be waiting 2 weeks to see LB's new baby!


----------



## Eagle

wow LB looks like she needs me to keep my nighty eye on her


----------



## Eagle

LB last year






LB Today

/monthly_03_2013/post-8375-0-53987400-1364128906_thumb.jpg

She is nearly there


----------



## weerunner

Hey everyone, I've moved Nellies cam down alot today also. So now I'm hoping the girls can hide less. Let me know what you think


----------



## Eagle

The cam is down at the mo, maye the girls are out?


----------



## weerunner

Yup girls are out for the day they'll be in in a few hours at suppertime. Nellies milk has just started to change a bit today and she has a red streak inside her vulva, she's at day 315. Will take more pics tonight of everything.


----------



## AnnaC

Just been watching the girls coming in for the night - lots of different comings and goings actually LOL!! But eventually we have Nellie and LB in the right stalls and getting their evening brush over.

Looking forward to the latest pics!


----------



## weerunner

It's a bit of a circus at feeding time. Everyone wants to go in the pregnant girls stalls as they are all set up with fresh hay for the night. So I usually end up taking at least a few horses out that wander in to get a bite of hay. Eventually I get them all sorted out.



The non preggers get their feed and then go out for the night as long as it's not nasty outside. Of course Marcella and Sol stay inside still until he gets much older.

Nothing new to report tonight. As Anna said, the girls got their manes and tails detangled and combed. Ready to be braided whenever the need arises.


----------



## cassie

wow won't be long now for miss Ladybug! she waited for me to be able to watch again good girl



ok I'm here now so anytime now honey! of course it must be when Renee is awake otherwise she will be cranky lol ( we don't want a cranky Renee...



)

aww I love Penny soo much! I think she definitley wants a home with you Renee!


----------



## cassie

nellie down sternal resting 1:44am


----------



## Eagle

Morning all, I am late checking the thread this morning as there are so many cams to bring up and threads to read. I have had the cam up over an hour now though.


----------



## Eagle

Morning Amanda



I can't waot to see those pics


----------



## weerunner

I'm afraid they are disappointing this morning Renee. Udders look the same, milk is the same, so out they go for the day. We're at day 300 and 316 today.


----------



## Eagle

Never mind, we are another day closer as Diane says



as long as they are all well, we can wait.


----------



## Bonny

Waiting for foal pics amanda



! Safe foaling for your girlies!


----------



## cassie

won't be long now! Ladybug has decided she is cranky at Nelly and keeps bearing her teeth at her... poor Nelly


----------



## weerunner

Oh that's a good sign as they have been getitng along splendidly. When they get grumpy I know I'm at least getting close.


----------



## weerunner

I have boards that I'm going to use to split the stalls instead of the gates, but they are under 6 inches of snow right now. Hopefully I can dig them out and get that done this weekend. It's on my 'to do' list for sure.


----------



## weerunner

Things are one day further along but not much to report in progress.

Ladybug







Nellie


----------



## Eagle

Thanks for the update Amanda, have a great day


----------



## weerunner

Bit of progress from Nellie today at day 317. Her vulva which is always tiny and tight, is a little swollen and looser than normal and inside is a deeper pink than normal for her too. So at least I feel we've made some progress today.





And for comparison, this is her vulva at day 331 in 2010 the day she foaled, she doesn't loosen up much usually.


----------



## AnnaC

Yay for progress! And yes, I would be watching her very closely - she may fill that udder as she foals. LB has only got to fill her teats and ............ !!

Hope you get those boards dug out in time!!


----------



## weerunner

Yup, I will. I was a little shocked by it actually. Will be watching her closely from now on.


----------



## Eagle

Amanda I will let you know when I wake up so you can go to sleep, do you have anyone else helping cos if not I can get up earlier? Cassie will probably cover the hours until I wake but she will confirm in an hour or so when so gets up. All these different times are fantastic for constant Aunty help but it sure gets confussing remembering who is up and when.


----------



## cassie

I'm here





wow Nelly sure looks ready to go! already have her cam pulled up and ready to watch!

I will be in and out a little today as Jonny is getting his braces on today



poor lil bro. and Mum and Dad have a funeral they have to go to so I have to do some running around due to that... I'll be here for the next two hours then I'll be gone for prob an hour or two. when I get back I'll let u know so you can get some rest



its a bit too early for you to be sleeping now, but if you want to take a nap while I watch thats fine Amanda


----------



## weerunner

awww, thanks everyone. I'll be up for a few hours anyways. I dont think we're that close but you never really know. Dont get up early Renee, you're regular time will be fine. You guys are so fabulous!!


----------



## Eagle

Ok I am off to bed shortly and should be up in less than 7 hours


----------



## cassie

Night Renee





ok Amanda, I'll let you know when I'm back on board later and you can take a nap. I have put your number in my phone just in case.


----------



## weerunner

Things look pretty calm so far tonight.


----------



## cassie

they are both looking very calm... no signs of foaling at all... from anyone LOL.

I'm back if you want to take a rest, sorry it was a bit longer then expected... I can see I didn't miss anything.


----------



## cassie

LB down sternal 3:25am


----------



## Eagle

Morning Cassie, I am up. Oh and


----------



## Eagle

Nellie looks restless


----------



## AnnaC

4.30am and yes poor Nelly doesn't look very happy.

Morning Renee!


----------



## Eagle

Morning Anna


----------



## cassie

Morning Ladies





haha Renee, nice chatting with you this morning lol


----------



## cassie

Morning Amanda! how are your girls doing this morning? are one of them going to do a swifty after brekky like what Marcella did? I'm ready and watching!


----------



## cassie

Ladybug doesn't like her friend, she just gave her a good double barrel kick and bared her teeth as she tried to get past... :/


----------



## Eagle

Cassie it is always good to chat with you




any changes Amanda?


----------



## weerunner

Cassie, that's no friend, that's LB's daughter





Nope, nothing to report today, I'd post pics but if you just look at yesterdays you'll have the exact same pics. No progress made in udder land last night.

Oh well, another day closer. It's ok, it's been snowing on and off here for about 6 days, so babies can stay where they are nice and warm and dry for a week or so. It's alright with me.


----------



## weerunner

Afternoon checks. I'm voting that Nellie may beat Ladybug yet. Still no udder to speak of but that woohoo is even looser than yesterday.





Ladybug's bellly is now wide and Low. I knew she'd go round again, for some reason she does that sometimes. Udder might be slightly bigger but looser due to it being afternoon.







and her udder




I love her look of utter digust in the front belly picture.


----------



## Eagle

"Just hurry up woman!"

/monthly_03_2013/post-8375-0-50136800-1364414789_thumb.jpg


----------



## cassie

WOW take a look at those V tummy's lol they may even beat some of your girls Diane lol.

looking good for both of them! you better watch out that they aren't conspiring to do something... at the same time... lol


----------



## cassie

cam down, Kelly from mare watchers calling Amanda


----------



## cassie

yay back up, thanks Amanda


----------



## cassie

nellie down sternal 2:47am


----------



## atotton

How are the girls? busy day on mare stare today, got to watch 2 full size horses foal, a goat have triplets and a donkey foal. Thanks cassie for showing me the link to the barn alarm monitor.


----------



## weerunner

The barn alarm monitor is brilliant isn't it. I often get to see a foaling when I have an urge and my girls are not willing to help me out.





The girls are the same as before. LB's udder is huge, Nellies is not. Both have loose vulvas, a bright pink but not red yet. Milk is not testing ready yet. So I wait. A long weekend baby would be lovely, but not in the cards for me I dont think.


----------



## AnnaC

5.15am and all is quiet - Nellie down sternal and LB standing at the back of her stall - another night passes!


----------



## weerunner

Because I have nothing more to show in udder land; I'm posting pics of Ladybug enjoying the sunshine today. What a glorious lazy day it was.


----------



## Eagle

Adorable


----------



## weerunner

HEy all, didn't update much on the weekend as things haven't been exactly moving at lightning speed. But here is where we are today.

Nellie at day 322,







and Ladybug at day 306


\


----------



## cassie

thats looking like a foaling udder to me!


----------



## cassie

Helly down sternal for the first time tonight... Ladybug has hardly moved at all this whole time...


----------



## weerunner

did anyone else see Nellie fall down to her knees. She was sleeping standing up and all the sudden her front legs gave way and she was on her knees with her hind end still standing up. Poor soul, it's time for this baby to make an appearance.


----------



## Eagle

oh poor little girl



I am a little distracted this morning as I have the kids home (rolling eyes) I hope she foals soon bless her.


----------



## Gone_Riding

Oh, my. I've never heard of that happening. I hope she's okay...


----------



## weerunner

Nellies belly has dropped! I put her in her stall last night and she was round as a balloon; this morning she barely looks preggers. Her tail has very little resistance, vulva has red streaks but not fully red yet. We are getting close with her. I'm thinking this week sometime I might get a Nellie Baby. She uddered up 2 days before foaling last year, so I'm not concerned about that at all. Nell is at day 324







Ladybug still has a huge udder but her milk is not ready, she's at day 307


----------



## Eagle

wow, what a tail!

Amanda I have to go and see my new project tomorrow morning (top secret)




Is anyone else going to be able to watch them or should I go later when you are up?


----------



## SummerTime

Yay! Cant wait to see the new little one! Looks like your getting really close!


----------



## weerunner

Oh dont worry Renee, if her udder is up I'll stay up myself and if not I know I'll be safe


----------



## Eagle

ok sorry, I hope I don't miss anything but if I do I am sending prayers for a safe foaling


----------



## cassie

I'll msg you Renee if anything happens





I'm here Amanda and hoping to be here tonight as well... I'm going to my friends to do some studying but I'll have the internet so should be able to keep her up I'll have her up for my usual shift anyway

come on Nellie!


----------



## weerunner

She's got the jelly bum, dropped belly, red streaked vulva, and the plodding gait. We are just waiiting on an udder





I think we're safe for tonight.


----------



## cassie

all good then



though I hope she doesn't foal tomorrow night... I have to go bridesmaid dress shopping with bridezilla (shhh) so I won't be around to watch


----------



## weerunner

LOL, cute Cassie. I was a bridezilla once myself. Hope you can keep it all under control. Nellie will wait for you.


----------



## cassie

weerunner said:


> LOL, cute Cassie. I was a bridezilla once myself. Hope you can keep it all under control. Nellie will wait for you.


haha thanks, I'm sure you weren't as bad as this one... we are off to look at my second bridesmaid dress as she has decided after she got rid of all the other bridesmaids including maid of honour except for me (I'm so privialged) that she didn't like the original dresses so I'm off to pay for dress no. 2





Nellie down sternal then back up...


----------



## cassie

Nellie down sternal again lots of tummy glances


----------



## cassie

Nellie back up


----------



## cassie

signing off now... will be back on later if I can...


----------



## Eagle

I see i didn't miss any action


----------



## weerunner

Nope nothing too terribly exciting Renee. All mares out for the day, and it's freezing out there so not likely going to inspire udder making.


----------



## cassie

how are they tonight Amanda?


----------



## weerunner

about the same Cassie. I'm waiting on Udders from Nell and milk changes from LB. They are both dropped nicely, vulvas reddening and swollen, jelly bums. So I'm confident we are not far off, but can't say more than that until I get those two changes.

And just to show why I say once I get udder from Nell I'll have a baby, here is Nellies Udder from 2010 the day before she foaled.




And Nellie this year, 4 days ago (not much has changed since then).




so although her udder is pathetic if you compare it to Ladybugs, it's not so bad when compared with her 2010 udder. Just a bit more filling and we'll be there.

Or so I keep telling myself.

And where LB is concerned, sometimes she makes white milk, but most of the time she foals with the super sticky, oily stuff, testing not quite ready. So once her milk is super sticky, I wont be taking my eyes off her.


----------



## weerunner

Gosh, with all the mares that are ever so close, I hardly feel it is worth everyones time for me to post pics of my girls frozen in time.





But here they are today, Sunday (April 7th)

Nellie Day 328






Her belly is dropped, tail is loose, butt is jello-ish, vulva is very dark pink today. I think she is warming up for some excitement.

And Ladybug day 313

Also has belly dropped, tail has more resistance and vulva not as dark as Nellies. I think she has a week left in her?







That's it for now. Both have plenty of milk but it is just barely sticky, nothing exciting to write home about there.


----------



## Eagle

Thanks for the update Amanda



I think a week for LB is pushing it a bit, I am going to say at the latest Wednesday,

Who is taking bets????

Happy Sunday


----------



## 

I think that udder of LB's is looking fabulous.

If the bet involves Italian chocolates again, then I'll say Thursday over-night/Friday morning.


----------



## amystours

weerunner said:


> .
> 
> And where LB is concerned, sometimes she makes white milk, but most of the time she foals with the super sticky, oily stuff, testing not quite ready. So once her milk is super sticky, I wont be taking my eyes off her.


Hey Amanda...what exactly do you mean by testing not quite ready? What are usually her numbers when she foals?


----------



## weerunner

The both of them are testing at 40% chance of foaling on the Mother Natures foal test strips. Not very sticky and not oily at all yet.

Been staring at them this afternoon. They both look very fed up with it all. They are yawning and scratching their faces on their legs, kicking at belly a bit and looking at belly. I think we are moving along very nicely.

LB has a nice red streak in her vulva today, and look at her happy pregnant face










Nellie


----------



## 

Looking good! And that is one "fed up with being fat" face and Nellie is showing hers off as well! Just lovely ladies doing what they are supposed to!!


----------



## Eagle

Yep, she has "that" face

/monthly_04_2013/post-8375-0-51068900-1365353641_thumb.jpg


----------



## cassie

wow If LB doesn't have that baby soon I fear her udder will explode!!!





love her expressions though, funny girl!

both look very ready to go!

hmm dates seeing as Renee has said Wednesday night... I'm going to say Wednesday morning HEHEHE


----------



## cassie

Nellie was down then straight back up...


----------



## Eagle

Hold on girls and cross your legs until wednesday


----------



## Gone_Riding

"Look at her happy pregnant face."


----------



## weerunner

LB is acting very uncomfortalbe today. Vulva is swollen and loose, her croup is empty and jiggly. Her udder did not go down all day infact it is larger this afternoon and her milk has started changing in the right direction. So I'm on full alert with her tonight.


----------



## Eagle

Thanks for the warning. Look out when you feed her


----------



## AnnaC

Keeping y fingers crossed for you - the Easter break certainly seemed to start a rush of foaling, hopefully all those who have been waiting so long for their mares to foal will also be rewarded very soon!


----------



## atotton

Sounds great!!


----------



## 

Keep us posted!! Very exciting news!


----------



## cassie

bring on the baby LB! I'm on here watching today, if you want to get some rest at all Amanda, just send me a text and I'll be on high alert watching for you


----------



## weerunner

I've been getting really run down Cassie. I sure would appreciate a little extra watching for my girls while I catch up a bit on sleep. Thanks so much for the offer. Her milk is unchanged so I think we are safe tonight, but that vulva has me a little concerned. I'll update early tomorrow morning.


----------



## cassie

not a problem Amanda, that's what we are here for





she is down sternal at the moment... 11:18pm


----------



## atotton

Back up again @ 11:27


----------



## cassie

big roll from LB and she is back up... massive butt rubbing on the walls.




Alana


----------



## atotton

Hello


----------



## atotton

I'll be watching for the next half hour steady before bed, I've peeked in a couple times this evening. Hopefully she will foal soon by the looks of things.



I can't wait I always love watching these mares as they are just in the neighboring province.


----------



## atotton

Well, I'm going to go to bed, good night Cassie and everyone else watching.



I'll be able to watch longer tomorrow night.


----------



## cassie

Night Alana, have a lovely night sleep






Both girls are very quiet, standing resting... Lol boring!!


----------



## weerunner

Thanks for doing the early shift Alana. I'm up at 152am to check and I see i've not missed anything.

Thought you girls would be interested to know that little Solomon has sold! He is going to go to Newfoundland when he is weaned, that's a overnight ferry ride for the little guy. He'll be better travelled than me as I've always wanted to go but never found the time.


----------



## cassie

yeah your girls have been all quiet





oh my gosh really? already! wow thats so exciting! he is gorgeous I'm sure he is going to a great home. I'd sure love to take a trip to Newfoundland though its a little more then a ferry ride for me LOL


----------



## AnnaC

LB trying to demolish one of her walls with her botty rubs!!

Hope little Solomon will enjoy his new home - I hope his new owners will keep in touch with you so that we might have a few pics of him once he's all growed up?


----------



## cassie

Nelly down sternal...


----------



## cassie

lots of tail swishing... its quite fun trying to call customers to chase money when all I'm concentrating on is whether one of our girls is going to foal in the next minute or not LOL


----------



## Eagle

Morning ladies



Congrats Amanda on selling your little Soloman


----------



## atotton

How are the girls looking tonight?


----------



## cassie

yes would love an update please Amanda


----------



## cassie

LB down sternal for the first time tonight...


----------



## Eagle

Yep all is quiet at 2.45 am


----------



## cassie

Morning Renee


----------



## atotton

Morning aunties! Amanda I hope you aren't terribly sick.


----------



## weerunner

Oh no I'm fine guys. For some reason I can;t get on this marestare thread at home. NOt sure why, no problem gettin on at work. The girls are about the same. They are both making incremental changes in their milk. Slightly slickier and oilier this morning but not ready to go yet. So I just keep waiting. Nellie is at day 332 today and LB is at day 316. Either one could go at any time now. Hoping for more exciting news when I get home and do afternoon checks. Will update further then.


----------



## Gone_Riding

Thanks for letting us know! We'll be waiting!


----------



## atotton

thanks for the update, glad you are not sick.


----------



## weerunner

Cassie, is that Finn in your avatar. That is a lovely photo of him!


----------



## 

Sounds like all is moving just perfectly!

And Cassie -- that is the cutest picture of Finn!!


----------



## Eagle

We were all having problems getting on this morning for some reason, thank goodness the girls all behaved. I am looking forward to tonights update


----------



## weerunner

Well not the updates you all were waiting for but I HAVE to share what I've been up to today. Thank God the girls are hanging tight cause today I just had to do something and I'm so glad I did.

Here is my blog about it.

http://www.weerunner.blogspot.ca/

It has been a good fulfilling day indeed.


----------



## 

WHAT EXCITEMENT!!! I'm in tears that you found this precious little one -- and I'm so sorry for the poor woman who is having such tragedy in her life. I will not judge her -- I will pray for her, and give thanks that she has given you this precious one to care for.

PLEASE post more pictures of her -- she has the sweetest face, and I am so thankful she is now in your loving and caring hands!!


----------



## weerunner

Ahh Dianne you see spots on that gorgeous little face dont you. I'll get her cleaned up a bit more tomorrow and take more pics. She has had some gorgous blanketted foals in her day, may have another for me someday in the future. She really is an amazing soul.


----------



## 

Yes, I was seeing spots there and on her butt too!! Thank goodness this woman gave her up -- I know she will be a wonderful girl for you -- and that sweet nature will continue to blossom under your care.

And I can't WAIT to see her in her summer dress!


----------



## Eagle

Amanda the only thing I can say is Thank You from the bottom of my heart. She will soon be a very happy little girl.

Lets say a prayer tonight for all the horses out there that need love and attention, may their owners find the strength to ask for help.


----------



## 

I will certainly agree to do that!

Renee -- I thought you were sleeping??


----------



## Eagle

Matteo's alarm went off by mistake and now I can't sleep. Gggrrrrr when will life get better! I rarely sleep before 3.00am, I just lay here tossing and turning. Sighhhhhh


----------



## cassie

oh my gosh Amanda! what an amazing thing you have done for that precious little girl! massiver congratulations to you she is stunning!

Prayers going out to the previous owner and I am so glad that you have her! I know you will have her looks her best in no time at all








weerunner said:


> Cassie, is that Finn in your avatar. That is a lovely photo of him!


yes its Finn



thank you, he was a day old in that pic and soo very adorable!



Eagle said:


> Matteo's alarm went off by mistake and now I can't sleep. Gggrrrrr when will life get better! I rarely sleep before 3.00am, I just lay here tossing and turning. Sighhhhhh


Renee, I hope that things get better for you soon and that you are able to get some proper sleep very very soon!


----------



## misty'smom

OMG Amanda you saved this precious little one with the sweet face!! God Bless you for having such a big heart!! Prayers for you and your new little girl!


----------



## weerunner

Thanks guys, I guess I have my work cut out for me and it's a long road for her, but she has the spark still in her. We will be ok.


----------



## Eagle

3.00 am and all is quiet


----------



## cassie

lol its been so boring all night! they haven't been down at all that I have seen and have just been standing quietly... lol


----------



## Eagle

that's a good sign


----------



## AnnaC

Congratulations on your new very sweet little girl Amanda - so glad you found her and opened your home to her. Sending you both good wishes for the future.


----------



## Eagle

6.00 am Nelly is down sternal resting


----------



## atotton

Congrats on the new girl. I am glad she is now in your care.


----------



## Gone_Riding

How totally heartbreaking on Dream...



I'm so glad to see her in a new home where she will get the care she so desperately needs.



I so wish her a wonderful journey from here on out! I could just kiss you! You know what, I will!


----------



## weerunner

Hey all, Ladybug is doing the 'cricket leg' thing with great zest tonight. Her milk is starting to make definite changes every hour I go out. I think we have 24 hours left judging from past foalings for her, but I'm not sleeping much tonight just in case.


----------



## atotton

I can't get the cam up...


----------



## atotton

Oh I have it up now.


----------



## Eagle

Thanks for the exciting update Amanda



It is 3.00 am and all is quiet so far.


----------



## weerunner

445 am and I've just been out to check the girls. LB's milk has not changed since last night, so I hope we make changes over the day today and having us a foal by tonight. My friend is going to come up and be here for the foaling and April 13th is her birthday so it would be really cool if we could have an after midnight tonight foal.

I'm off to rescue two more of those horses that are in the barn Dream came from today, I wont be able to rest until they all find new homes. I'm going to do this to help make the process faster for the lady that is in such hard times.


----------



## AnnaC

God bless you Amanda, please let us know how it goes. Hoping that LB waits until you get back from the rescue, or better still, after midnight tonight.


----------



## Eagle

God bless you Amanda for having such a big heart



I hope the girls come through and deliver on your friends birthday, of course they will !


----------



## 

Keep us posted -- sounding really exciting.

And let us know more about the 2 new girls your rescuing. KUDOS for helping that lady and the horses. So glad she's giving them up and giving them a fresh start. I've been praying for her -- as it sounds like she's going through a lot.


----------



## Eagle

I see Amanda has sent the dogs in to clean the stalls



what is it about dogs and poop


----------



## weerunner

LOL Renee, I sure wish they cleaned it ALL up.

LB's milk is ever so close to the foaling range but not quite there yet. I'm pretty sure by tonight she will be there. HOpefully anyways cause my friend is supposed to come up and help me rescue the next two mares and then watch a foaling with me.

Have a good day my friends.


----------



## Eagle

Sounds like a great plan, don't forget to tell LB or maybe you could send her a memo


----------



## paintponylvr

I love the new little mare - Dream! What a great woman you are for rescuing her and then going back to take on more.

Can't wait to see your boy's babies! Hope that you and your friend get the BDay babies you are wanting. I'll keep my fingers crossed from here in NC.


----------



## weerunner

Thank you Paula. I just could not live with myself if I did not do everything within my strength to help these little mares. I will post pics of them when I get them home!


----------



## weerunner

Well the mares are not cooperating. The milk is unchanged from this morning, so not quite ready to go yet. For that reason my friend is not coming over and so I think I will only take home one of the mares from Dreams old barn and work on her and go back next week for the other. My trailer has a flat so I have to put them in the mini van and two might be too much for me to handle on my own. So miss Nugget will come home tonight.

Watch the girls decide to foal even though their milk isn't ready because I'm off saving horses. I'll put them in before I go so you all can watch them while I'm gone. I wont be gone long, should be home by early evening (around 7 or 8).


----------



## 

Can't wait to see the pictures!!!


----------



## AnnaC

Are you home yet - hope you had an easy journey! Cant wait for the pictures.


----------



## weerunner

We just got home, popped Nugget into a stall. Her temperment is much less easy going than Dream's. I guess different personalities respond differently to hard times. Dream just accepted and gave up, while Nugget is a fighter. She is little hothead for sure. I'll take pics in a bit when I do milk checks on the girls.


----------



## AnnaC

No rush - we need the results of the milk tests!


----------



## weerunner

I just dont know what these girls are waiting for, we even have a big snow storm heading our way, but they are not making the milk changes I need to see to say they will foal soon.

But to keep you all distracted here is the firey little red head mare I brought home today. She has a much better body mass, hooves are better. Should be able to get her a new home pretty easily.

Gold Nugget


----------



## atotton

Good luck, it just starting snowing here and it is almost a whiteout. Glad you were able to take in another pretty girl.


----------



## countrymini

You are truly inspirational. Both the girls are very lucky to be at your house.


----------



## weerunner

I'm actually enjoying meeting these new arrivals so much. Such different personalities. What a way to distract myself from my mares that dont want to foal.


----------



## 

Congratulations on another pretty girl!! You're doing a wonderful job -- and hope you can find a home for the little "red-head" -- sounds like she's a "firey" red-headed girl!! Very pretty!


----------



## Eagle

Hey Amanda, I know you are busy with your friend but I was just curious to know how you got on with your 2 new girls?

Any updates on Nelly and LB too?


----------



## lexischase

What a cute red head!


----------



## weerunner

Ok things are coming up a notch here. LB's udder is rock hard, nipples are filling nicely, Just waiting patiently for the milk to change. Nellies udder is hte size it was the day before she foaled 2 years ago. I think that it wont be tonight, most likely tomorrow, but I'm going to be watching real close tonight.


----------



## 

WOW!! Sounds VERY exciting. Keep us posted!!!


----------



## weerunner

I'd like to go take a nap, but LB is leaving me wondering if she just might go tonight. Renee, Cassie are either of you two going to be on here for a few hours.


----------



## atotton

I'll be up for another hour, so i can watch until then.


----------



## cassie

I'm here Amanda




I need to go do the banking, but I can go up and do that now so that I'm back so you can get some sleep if that works for you?

I'll prob be about 45minutes if thats ok? if I'm back earlier I'll come and post on here





Alana will cover for me





will go right now so I can be back for you





we have had quite a few robberies in our area lateley so I'm going to take my brother with me as he is on uni holidays :/ very scary!


----------



## cassie

hey Alana can you also keep an eye on Cheerio from Happy Appy?

she is looking pretty close and I don't know if anyone else is watching her...

http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=happyappy she is in front and Sugar is in back she is also very close... thanks


----------



## atotton

sure thing.'ll be in and out every few minutes, but I'll keep an eye on them too.


----------



## atotton

wow LB's been butt rubbing non stop


----------



## cassie

yeah I've notcied that...

only just heading out now...


----------



## atotton

Night, hoping for a safe foaling if one or both decide to go tonight.


----------



## cassie

I'm back and ready to watch I hope your having a good nap Amanda





the girls are all quiet grazing, haven't seen either of them down at all...


----------



## Eagle

2.50 and I am up



LB is weaving and Nellie is hoovering her stall.


----------



## cassie

hi Renee


----------



## Eagle

Hi Cassie


----------



## cassie

how have you been going? whats the weather like in Italy at the moment? is it starting to warm up for you guys yet?


----------



## Eagle

Yes it is lovely and warm now



Did you see the snake pics I posted on FB? How was your weekend?

I have to run Alby to school quick, can you cover for me ?


----------



## AnnaC

Morning all! 3.30am approx and all quiet with the girls hoovering. How was your weekend Cassie?

See you when you get back from the school run Renee.


----------



## cassie

Nellie down sternal really quick then back up...

haha no I didn't see the pic sorry renee, I'm on a no facebook challenge for a week



lol see how long I can last LOL

my weekend was AMAZING! such an awesome experience! over 3000 youth at KYCK, over 300 that re affirmed or became christians that weekend, 4 from out youth including my little bro LOL ( I was balling my eyes out LOL)

the music and talk were incredible and God blessed us with an amazing weekend, we had beautiful weather could not have asked for a better weekend, of course I'm absoloutly exhausted now as we didn't get much sleep :/ but it was fantastic!

lol sorry for the massive post LOL

I've got a meeting tonight so I won't be able to watch later but I'll be on for a little longer...


----------



## Eagle

Hi, I am back. Morning Anna



Cassie I am glad you all had fun.


----------



## Eagle

4.45 am Nellie is down resting LB is still eating


----------



## weerunner

Thanks guys for keeping an eye on them. I sure needed a nice nap. Hopefully tonight is the night and I want to be healthy for it. My friend is still hoping to make it up for the foalings as long as the girls give me a little warning by testing ready. Here's hoping this is the morning that happens.


----------



## cassie

fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Eagle

You are very welcome Amanda.



LB is restless tonight, who knows you might get another breakfast baby


----------



## cassie

no breakfast baby yet... renee if she does foal while your watching can you msg me?



even if I'm sleeping lol

headed to bed now have to unplug my laptop due to a storm coming in but I'm going to hibernate it so the battery lasts



just in case!!

safe foaling Amanda if either of your girls foal on you today!


----------



## Eagle

No worries Cassie, sweet dreams


----------



## weerunner

No breakfast babies I'm afraid, milks are still testing not ready. But LB's nipples are filling and are pointed away from each other. Udder is rock hard, and very warm. She can't hold out on me very much longer. Tonight? Leaving both girls in while I'm away at work so I can watch them there. I'm 20 minutes away from home so hopefully if they start some foolishness I can whip back and make it for any foalings. If they would just test ready, I'd stay home, but this could go on a few days more and I can't afford to lose that much pay. So off I go. Have a good day everyone. I believe Nellie is at day 338 and Ladybug 321.


----------



## happy appy

Now that's an udder!


----------



## Eagle

I see someone is doing an udder check, ( I can only see feet



) Amanda did I miss something or are you on lunch break?

Now you are in Nellie's room I see it's you


----------



## weerunner

I only worked until 130 today Renee. Wanted to get home and check my babies. Udders are so nice and big and rubbery black, but the darn milk is still not testing ready. But I'm sure we are oh so close. Will be rechecking around suppertime. Let the girls out for a bit to eat grass and exercise a bit, maybe that will inspire them.


----------



## Eagle

Ok Great, I will be off to bed soon but I will pull them up as soon as I wake


----------



## AnnaC

4.40pm and the girls are back in - they are both looking - if you will forgive me Amanda - pretty fed up with their 'condition', bless them!!

Come on girls - there is no need for you to continue to feel this uncomfortable, just give us your babies!


----------



## weerunner

Lbs milk is yellower and stickier and darn close to the foaling range but not quite there yet. My friend is on her way, so I sure hope that this is the night.


----------



## countrymini

Good luck, hope everything goes well!


----------



## 

Sounds VERY exciting!!! Happy foaling and we pray for uneventful deliveries and healthy little ones!!!


----------



## atotton

sounds great! I'll be watching.


----------



## cassie

I see you have a friend in with you Amanda



and LB is getting her tail plaited!! is tonight the night?! here's hoping come on pretty girl, we are so ready to see your little baby!


----------



## atotton

lots of bum massages for LB.



lol


----------



## cassie

yeah she is LOVING that! hope she loved it enough to have her little baby lol


----------



## atotton

Maybe if they give her a nice big hug around her belly it will pop right out.


----------



## Vansplic

Ahhhh... My nerd needs to get me Java!! If I am going to be an insomniac Zombi I want to see these little ones when they get here!


----------



## weerunner

My friend Terri is here, she's hoping to help deliver this foal (her first foaling) so please LB lets get on with the show.


----------



## cassie

Ladybug down sternal.... hi Terri


----------



## cassie

and back up...


----------



## cassie

LB back down sternal...

and back up 5 min later...


----------



## cassie

going to lunch be back soon.


----------



## cassie

Nellie is down sternal, Ladybug is standing quietly.


----------



## Eagle

Amanda and Terri


----------



## weerunner

Hi Renee. Good news, Ladybugs milk is on the move. It is testing at 85% which she will usually foal at that level. So we are good to go. Just waiting for the moment now.


----------



## Eagle




----------



## Eagle

I'm taking Alby to school now, back soon


----------



## cassie

woohoo!! thats awesome news!! hopefully she has it soon!

you never know you may get another breakfast baby yet LOL


----------



## AnnaC

Ooooo good girl LB!! Good luck Amanda and safe foaling!


----------



## Eagle

5.00 am Nellie is down sternal and LB is eating for a change lol


----------



## Eagle

6.07 am Nellie is down and looking at her tummy


----------



## 

Safe foaling! Can't wait!


----------



## cassie

Safe foaling if they foal during the day


----------



## Gone_Riding

Oh, Ladybug! Come on girl! I pray for a safe and uneventful delivery.


----------



## weerunner

My friend Terri had to go home and clean her stalls and tuck her horses in. HOpefully if she can catch a nap she'll come back and we'll try again for tonight. LB's milk is testing ready, and it most certainly has to be tonight. We are actually thinking we may even be in for a two-fer; as Nellies udder is full and hot now also. Will test her milk later on at supper time


----------



## AnnaC

Oooooooooooo exciting!! Good luck and safe foaling for both of them if Nellie decides to get in on the act as well!


----------



## Eagle

I am off to bed now, I hope to be around tomorrow but I have to take Alby swimming




I really hope I don't miss them both.



Please girls foal between 1.00 and 3.00am


----------



## weerunner

LB now has wax. Have put the cam on just her as Nellie is still testing not ready. So hoping she goes early tonight, and doesn't make me stay up another whole night.


----------



## atotton

Can't wait.


----------



## 

VERY, VERY, VERY EXCITING!!!!!!!!!

Praying for a very safe and uneventful foaling and can't wait to see that precious little one!


----------



## atotton

hmm what's miss Lady Bug up too...


----------



## cassie

Woohoo! Very very exciting! Come lb



oh wait 20 min so I can watch again please lol actually you have to wait for Renee to get back hehe


----------



## cassie

Oh Alana why do you have to say that for lol now I'm quickly starting up my laptop just in case lol


----------



## atotton

lol guess she was just getting hungry again. It was weird she was doing slight rolls and checking her side for a few minutes before she got up for her snack.


----------



## cassie

getting baby in position thats a good thing


----------



## atotton

That's for sure.


----------



## weerunner

Oh gosh, I hope Renee gets here soon. Dont know if LB has half an hour left in her


----------



## countrymini

Exciting!!!! Good luck!!!!!


----------



## weerunner

Ok it's 1 am here, are you here yet Renee. I can take the plug out of LB now if you are.


----------



## atotton

and she's back to weaving...



this baby's going to have shaking baby syndrome


----------



## Eagle

Sorry Amanda I over slept



I worked until late last night. Good girl LB for waiting for me


----------



## cassie

We're all set n ready lb bring on the baby!!

Morning Renee!!


----------



## cassie

Well she is cleaning out ready for that baby...



I think that's two pops n a wee in the last two minutes


----------



## Eagle

I can't see the cam on my phone



what is shedoing Cassie


----------



## weerunner

I continue to wait. Her milk is pure white now. She has not stopped weaving/butt rubbing and pacing all night. Never laid down at all that I've seen. I guess I'm not going to work today.


----------



## Eagle

She waited for me


----------



## Eagle

Amanda go and give her breakfast, maybe that will push baby out


----------



## weerunner

Looks like it'll be a morning baby. Milk is pure white and LB is agitated to the max.


----------



## 

Fantastic! Safe foaling!!


----------



## Eagle

Bye bye Ladybug


----------



## 

Hope you're out there rolling up a storm, LadyBug!!! Move that little one into position, so we can see what you're hiding in there!!!!!


----------



## cassie

Gosh safe foaling if you foal during the day ladybug!!! Goodness they all like to drag it on this year...

Hope to see baby pics when I wake up in the morning


----------



## Eagle

Amanda looking at her from behind she looks really wide still, is she or is it the cam angle? Any chance you could take a few pics for us


----------



## Eagle

Looks like she is finally ready



safe foaling Amanda


----------



## cassie

Did she foal?


----------



## Eagle

Not yet Cassie, you have time to wake up and have brekkie





Morning.


----------



## atotton

Foaling?!!!


----------



## cassie

Morning Renee



and Alana ill start my laptop up


----------



## 

No, not foaling yet.


----------



## Eagle

Looking close though, she has been down twice


----------



## atotton

just disregard my comments, I get excited easliy


----------



## Eagle

ROFL


----------



## cassie

Morning Diane, have got her up on my laptop



oh really!! looks like she wants to go down again,

yep down sternal





safe foaling Ladybug

ROFL Alana





haha Hi Amanda, gosh you were quick lol


----------



## Eagle

here she goes


----------



## Eagle

Now we can't see LB


----------



## 

Morning Cassie! Got home from work, changed clothes and here I sit -- cams up!!!!

I'm really happy with how she has calmed down -- she was really stressed this morning -- so I feel much better about everything! She still looks pretty W-I-D-E to me, so hope baby lines up before foaling! But we'll all be watching and praying!!


----------



## Eagle

Looks like a foot


----------



## atotton

Oh maybe I wasn't ahead of myself too much this time!!


----------



## Eagle

Perfect view lol


----------



## Eagle

Yippeeeee congrats he/she is gorgeous


----------



## cassie

I see white legs and a blaze



CUTE! congratulations Amanda and terri and Ladybug!

My Green cheeked conure ( bird) just saw his first foaling LOL

Lovely markings amanda, welcome to the world little one!

perfect timing for all of us hey Diane





I'm going out to feed my poor starving pony kids now.

COLT! congratulations Amanda!


----------



## atotton

umm I don't see a foal yet..


----------



## Eagle

Amanda must be jumping with joy with this little stunner


----------



## atotton

All I see is the sack still and front hooves out.


----------



## 

I think they're fooling with us. I don't see a foal either. Just a very nice bubble and momma up and getting ready to lay down and get the job done!

Two pretty white feet!


----------



## Eagle

I think you need to refresh





It's a colt


----------



## rubyviewminis

Congratulations on your beautiful colt! She painted him very pretty!


----------



## atotton

it's not out yet on my cam I want to see!!!



:HappyBounce


----------



## 

Well, the cam is moving along just fine -- she's giving a pull and there is the white blaze face you're talking about. A VERY nice baby!!!


----------



## atotton

Oh it's finally out here too cute, loudly marked congrats!!!!



What a big foal.


----------



## Eagle




----------



## 

An overo baby with tobiano thrown in!! What a cutie. Now I have to go back and check out daddy for that overo gene!


----------



## Eagle

he has really long legs, he will have fun learnignto stand


----------



## AnnaC

Many congratulations Amanda on your gorgeous (big) boy!! And well done Ladybug - you really had us a little concerned after all your antics yesterday and today!

Cant wait to see the pictures.


----------



## CabbagePatch

Yeah!! Ive been watching her so much, and what a beautiful boy, Iespecially love the big white blaze on his face, VERY HANDSOME. I had only been back in the house about 5 mins from having the boys outside playing today and caught her just in time!! Congradulations!!


----------



## cassie

he's up standing and looks like he is learning to drink



what a cute little guy! he looks tall! lol can't wait to see proper pics of him he looks gorggeous! and Ladybug is doing such a good job, letting him drink! good girl LB


----------



## cassie

cute, he wanted to follow Amanda and Terri outside! he's a bright little one! <3


----------



## weerunner

I thinking his name might be Jack. His cannon bone says he'll be about 34 inches tall. Gonna have nice conformation I think. Placenta was beautiful and intact, passed easily. Baby is finding nipple and liking the taste but haven't gotten him to latch on for a good drink yet. Wont take him long though as he knows where to look.

I think the overo part of him comes from Ladybug, she has blue eyes and whites on her fetlocks. This is her third pinto baby out of 6.

Whew now if Nellie will hold off for a night or two I'll get a good night's sleep.


----------



## countrymini

Congratulations! Can't wait for pics so you might have to hold off your sleep till you take some


----------



## cassie

woohoo! welcome to the world Jack (it suits him



) he looks to be having a good drink now





I'll be here watching for the next 4 hours if you want to grab some sleep Amanda


----------



## weerunner

Thanks Cassie, I'm gonna take you up on that offer. Nellie's milk is not testing ready even though she's at day 339 today. I'm glad of it, it gives me time to sleep and recover. Yup little Jack is guzzling milk like a pro already, nothing slack about that little guy. What a sweet little thing he is. Night all. And lucky foaling vibes to anyone that is close.


----------



## lexischase

Congratulations Amanda! Such a lovely marked colt! Cant wait for photos


----------



## rubyviewminis

Yes, can't wait to see pictures of him. As soon as that little head broke out of the sac, I thought wow! He is a big guy and very handsome!~


----------



## cassie

I love seeing little Jack racing around his stable already, so very very cute! he has finally gotten himself down, he had a little roll and was straight back up... I'll keep an eye on him, I haven't seen him straining at all to poop yet will keep an eye on that.


----------



## AnnaC

Oh dear we seem to have a bit of a domestic going on between the two ladies. LB doesn't like Nellie looking at her new son and poor Nellie is getting a bit stressed as she cant move further away. I'm a little bit worried that Jack might get knocked over or squashed by his Momma's efforts to keep Nellie 'away' which is only natural. Could you possibly put another board up across the 'gated' section, although I'm sure they will settle down before too long.


----------



## weerunner

For those that wanted dry pics of Jumpin Jack Flash, born yesterday at 730pm. He's gonna be a fairly tall guy considering mom is only 32.75 inches tall.


----------



## rubyviewminis

I knew he was all legs! Now I feel like an autie after watching him enter the world. What a handsome doll he is, and I love the name! One of my fav movies.


----------



## atotton

What a flashy bot you have there. Congrats again.


----------



## AnnaC

Oh he is quite stunning - very cute too!


----------



## weerunner

Thanks guys, I am very happy with him and he is a inquisitive little guy. Yay for Taylor, I'm proud of my home grown stallion!

Nellie still not testing ready but her udder is very hard and warm, so not too long to go.


----------



## paintponylvr

what a beautiful boy!

Love the name, too.


----------



## countrymini

Wow, he is a stunner! Name suits him


----------



## cassie

gosh he is sooo gorgeous! and what a big boy! lol yes Taylor has sure done a brilliant job on his babies soo cute!

thanks for the pics Amanda, you can now get some sleep until Nellie is ready to share her little one


----------



## 

Simply STUNNING!!! LOVE those markings -- he's GORGEOUS!!!!!

Get some sleep -- it doesn't seem like you're going to get much of a rest!!


----------



## cassie

nellie has been very quiet all night, not moving much and hasn't been down at all... little Jack is having a nice little snooze


----------



## cassie

Nellie down sternal then back up... but she was doing really strang butt rubs will sitting like a dog, I was scared she was having contractions and about ready to call you Amanda, gosh lol but she is back up again

Jack didn't know what was happening and LB was getting cranky at Nellie LOL.


----------



## weerunner

That sounds very promising. I'm off to check her milk now at 630. Hoping for something a little exciting. I'll post back in a bit.


----------



## weerunner

Well progress is being made for sure. Her milk was at 40% chance of foaling last night and is at 85% chance of foaling this morning. It is very oily, yellow and sticky now. Nellie usually makes it to the white milk stage before she foals, but I'm going to have her up at work and if anyone sees anything please do not hesitate to call me as I am in and out of the lab and may not be able to watch her the whole time. I'm 20 minutes from home when I'm at work, so I can get home fast when I need to.

Looks like it will be a definite weekend baby, I'm betting on tonight.


----------



## 

Very exciting!!! I'll pray baby doesn't want to make an appearance until you are at home for the weekend!!


----------



## cassie

Ahhh good progress




she seemed to be cooking up something last night lol ill try get on tomorrow arvo



at a show tomorrow in the morning but will be back in the arvo so wait for me Nellie ( with progress like that I doubt she will lol)


----------



## weerunner

Home from work now, just doing a c clean of my computer and then will fire up the cams again. Gettting ready for tonight. Milk is at 95% now, but not white yet. Hopefully tonight.


----------



## 

Sound absolutely like tonight!!! Can't wait to see this little one!!


----------



## Eagle

Great news, thanks for the update


----------



## weerunner

baby is kicking at the tail head, milk is testing extreme ends of the test strips. Here we go!!


----------



## 

COME ON BABY!!!!!!

Praying for an uneventful foaling of a perfect and healthy little one!!


----------



## Eagle

I'm off to make popcorn and a cuppa tea


----------



## Gone_Riding

I've been trying to open your foaling cam link, but it says "Page not found"...



That's the one from your website. Is there a different link?


----------



## cassie

Safe foaling for Nellie!!!!


----------



## weerunner

http://www.marewatchers.com/cam/huybersutopiaminiatures.html

Here's the link that works


----------



## Eagle

Cam is playing up Amanda


----------



## AnnaC

Fingers crossed for a safe foaling!!


----------



## weerunner

Renee, sorry, i just disconnected for a sec to try and brighten up the screen. NOt sure if it worked, but maybe a bit brighter


----------



## atotton

Is Jack's face almost the exact opposite of the Blossom filly from last year? I'm thinking they are similar but can't quite remember...


----------



## weerunner

Jack is very similar to Echo from last year. Blossom has a bit more brown, but also looks very similar.


----------



## atotton

Those were definitely some cow patties from Nellie just now.


----------



## Eagle

*Congratulations* Amanda, when and how? Can we have some pics too


----------



## cassie

congratulations on the new foal Amanda, can't wait for an update




yay Nellie!


----------



## AnnaC

Oh WOW!! There's a new little bubby in Nellie's stall!! Congratulations Nellie and Amanda!


----------



## atotton

Congrats, I missed this one but can't wait for pictures!!


----------



## 

Just saw this little one moving around his/her momma!! Very cute!! Can't wait to hear more!


----------



## weerunner

Just have the wet pics for now. He;s a tiny little guy, gonna be about 32 inches or less when done growing.

Will upload the foaling video on Youtube and post later, was a textbook delivery, no issues at all. It all happened at 113am.


----------



## 

Thank you! That will "hold us" for now!! What a cutie!!!


----------



## rubyviewminis

Congratulations on the colt I think he is. I was headed to sleep and saw Nellie had JUST foaled! What a cute little one! I just love when they are toddling around the first time! And yes, Missy's is still incognito.


----------



## blazingstarranch

Awww how wonderful! Congrats on your new baby boys! Looks like a lot of boys for you this year! I love your little tovero guy and now this tiny little one, just perfection!!!


----------



## lexischase

A bay, my favorite!!! Congratulations


----------



## weerunner

This is the link to little Horizon's foaling


----------



## Eagle

Thanks Amanda, i'm off to watch now


----------



## palsminihorses

Congratulations on your new colt! He's such a rich bay color!


----------

